# Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2011



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2011 às 00:03)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2011 às 00:04)

Neste novo ano o nevoeiro afastou-se um bocado. 9ºC e vento nulo!


----------



## Agreste (1 Jan 2011 às 13:09)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento... ui ui como chove! 

1,2mm em 5 minutos...


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2011 às 14:22)

Por aqui uns escaldantes 12ºC, céu muito nublado, vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jan 2011 às 15:04)

Alandroal: Céu muito nublado e aguaceiros raros e dispersos. Alguma chuva durante a madrugada.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2011 às 17:41)

11.1ºC, vento nulo e quando é fraco, a direcção é variável. Céu nublado, já houveram algumas abertas e nuvens bem escuras mas não largaram .


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jan 2011 às 00:36)

Despeço-me com 9.4ºC, nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jan 2011 às 14:16)

13.9ºC e nevoeiro que não parece querer sair. Vento nulo.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Jan 2011 às 16:26)

O nevoeiro hoje esta mesmo teimoso nas zonas altas. Já ca estou com Évora, e no regresso, a Sul de Coimbra apenhei muito nevoiero, so não apanhei mais porque ele estava a cotas mais altas como nuvem... hehe
Por aqui agora rondam os 13ºC!!


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jan 2011 às 17:43)

9.1ºC, o nevoeiro levantou mas parece querer baixar de novo, está estacionário. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento nulo.


----------



## thunderboy (2 Jan 2011 às 18:43)

De volta a casa aproveito para deixar aqui alguns dados dos últimos dia pela Quarteira.
Mínimas: 
31Dez- 12.0ºC
1Jan- 9.4ºC
Máximas: 
31 Dez- 17.8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jan 2011 às 19:51)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens.

Máxima: 16.8ºC
mínima: 8.0ºC
actual: 12.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jan 2011 às 21:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,7 ºC (15h00)
Temperatura mínima = 7,7 ºC (07h25)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 13,7 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = 7,7 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## RMira (2 Jan 2011 às 23:07)

Boas noites e bom ano a todos:

Fotos tiradas hoje às 12h30 do ponto mais alto da Serra de São Mamede...


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2011 às 23:43)

Excelentes fotos mirones


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jan 2011 às 00:15)

e eu a pensar que S. Mamede tinha muito nevoeiro no topo! Boas fotos aqui destas bandas altas


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Jan 2011 às 00:44)

Belas fotos mesmo!! Valeu a pena o passeio.

Évora:
com um bom nevoeiro cerrado!!!
Temp actual de 5ºC!


----------



## João Soares (3 Jan 2011 às 07:28)

Só reparei agora no post do Mirones, e as fotos estão brutais! 
Bonito passeio que terás dado pela Serra de São Mamede.


----------



## RMira (3 Jan 2011 às 09:47)

Bom dia a todos e muito obrigado.

Foi de facto um passeio muito engraçado e uma vista brutal...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Jan 2011 às 10:47)

Évora:
Actual com 7.3ºC a minima foi de 4ºC.
Nevoeiro durante toda a noite e que ainda teima em descer de vez em quando.
O vento é practicamente nulo, com pequena Brisa de Este que mal se faz sentir.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jan 2011 às 21:46)

A temperatura vai baixando com 8.4ºC, e vento nulo de SW. Céu nublado sem chuva.

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: 5.5ºC
TMáx: 9.9ºC
Vento máximo: 0 km/h 
Pressão máxima 1021 hPa


----------



## amando96 (3 Jan 2011 às 23:18)

Agora a reportar dados da minha estação 
Actual: 
10.6ºC, 
HR 98%
pressão: 1021hpa

Bate tudo certinho com as estações mais próximas, variações mínimas.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jan 2011 às 23:45)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,6 ºC (13h10)
Temperatura mínima = 6,5 ºC (04h00)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*Hoje o dia ficou marcado pela presença de nevoeiro nos vales. *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 13,7 ºC (dia 2); temp. mínima = *6,5 ºC* (dia 3).


----------



## Redfish (4 Jan 2011 às 09:48)

Ceu encoberto e temperatura a rondar os 10º


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jan 2011 às 19:13)

Hoje houve algum frio, apesar de estarem 9ºC agora, o vento tem marcado presença por vezes, fraco com alguns picos mais moderados de SW, observando-se nulo neste momento. Chuvisco esporádico durante o dia com nevoeiros nas serras.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Jan 2011 às 19:55)

Évora:
Hoje com maxima de 15ºC, vento fraco de Sul e a Humidade a descer até aos 60%.
Actual de 11ºC


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2011 às 23:30)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,0 ºC (15h01)
Temperatura mínima = 8,6 ºC (02h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *14,0 ºC* (dia 4); temp. mínima = 6,5 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jan 2011 às 13:21)

Por Degracia Cimeira, céu encoberto e vento fraco a moderado de SSO.

Temperatura nos 12,2 ºC e 95 % de humidade relativa.

---


A estação encontra-se instalada desde o dia 31 de Dezembro, mas só hoje foi configurada a ligação à internet, há alguns minutos atrás.

Podem consultar permanentemente, a partir de hoje, no link seguinte os dados da nova Davis Vantage Pro2.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTALE8


Brevemente haverá fotos da instalação.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jan 2011 às 13:46)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Por Degracia Cimeira, céu encoberto e vento fraco a moderado de SSO.
> 
> Temperatura nos 12,2 ºC e 95 % de humidade relativa.
> 
> ...



 A primeira Davis no distrito de Portalegre! Muito bem! Mas uma observação, não aparece na lista de estações em Portalegre ainda. Porque será?
Edit: Podias tentar pô-la em rapidfire 

Por aqui vento fraco a moderado de SSW, chuvisco.


----------



## amando96 (5 Jan 2011 às 14:48)

Hoje, Máxima de 14.4ºC, minima de 9.4ºC, rajada máxima de 7.9km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jan 2011 às 16:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> A primeira Davis no distrito de Portalegre! Muito bem! Mas uma observação, não aparece na lista de estações em Portalegre ainda. Porque será?
> Edit: Podias tentar pô-la em rapidfire



Leva 4 horas a aparecer na lista de estações. O rapid fire exige estar com o programa em primeiro plano, o que é incomportável para utilizar frequentemente o computador. No modo actual envia dados de 60 em 60 segundos.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Jan 2011 às 16:40)

Bom dia eu por aqui levo 0 mm neste dia e penso que também 0 mm no mês de Janeiro.
Contudo até ao próximo Domingo ainda deverá chover aqui no sul e mais particularmente no Algarve.... (alguma coisa)
Estive a consultar o IM e no mês de Janeiro na 1ª década do milénio nenhum ano o mês de Janeiro foi chuvoso aqui no sul ...
O ano passado foi uma excepção á regra .... (embora nada por aí além)
Mas não me vou alongar mais ....
Acho que a média dos 60 mm em Faro ainda vai baixar mais quando sair de 1980-2010 a próxima média.
Viva Dezembro


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jan 2011 às 16:50)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Leva 4 horas a aparecer na lista de estações. O rapid fire exige estar com o programa em primeiro plano, o que é incomportável para utilizar frequentemente o computador. No modo actual envia dados de 60 em 60 segundos.


Ah ok.  Mas há um bug na transmissão parece-me: As rajadas de vento/o vento mesmo ficam bloqueadas num certo valor por vezes e produzem isto no WU:





À partida deve ser do programa não sei.


Por aqui 11ºC, vento fraco a moderado de SSW, chuva fraca.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jan 2011 às 17:25)

Destaque para um nevoeiro esquisito que fez ficar a atmosfera meio laranja  Não dá para ver na webcam, apenas com o olho humano, também já aconteceu no verão durante uma trovoada.

11ºC, vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jan 2011 às 17:48)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ah ok.  Mas há um bug na transmissão parece-me: As rajadas de vento/o vento mesmo ficam bloqueadas num certo valor por vezes e produzem isto no WU:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É perfeitamente normal, são rajadas do mesmo valor. O vento está muito constante.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jan 2011 às 17:56)

Hmm, só achei estranho prolongar-se por 4 horas quase com o mesmo valor.

12ºC, chuva moderada, já foi forte.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jan 2011 às 18:26)

Uma célula isolada que veio da zona de Setúbal atinge agora o interior do Alto Alentejo (imagens aqui e aqui) e está a provocar chuva moderada.
Neste momento chove com intensidade moderada aqui em Estremoz


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jan 2011 às 20:47)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,8 ºC (20h32)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

O final da tarde ficou marcado pela ocorrência de chuva moderada 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 14,0 ºC (dia 4); temp. mínima = 6,5 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jan 2011 às 21:44)

Por Degracia Cimeira, vento fraco a moderado de SSO e com precipitação até às 19h, num total de 13,8 mm acumulados.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Jan 2011 às 21:50)

13ºC, o nevoeiro começa a querer baixar, tapando já algumas luzes ao longe, vento nulo a fraco.
Pasmaceira.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jan 2011 às 23:52)

Estremoz: Mais um aguaceiro moderado por volta das 23h00. Entretanto a temperatura continua a subir, estando agora nos 13,2 ºC.

Se este ano continuar assim com tanta chuva, talvez volte a acumular mais de 1 000 mm de precipitação no final do ano ... 

O radar do IM mostra mais uma célula a entrar no Alentejo, ligeiramente a sul de Santarém e que se deve deslocar para nordeste, passando a norte de Portalegre ...


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2011 às 00:03)

Chove torrencialmente.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jan 2011 às 00:05)

Como a célula cresceu :





Cloud tops

http://188.165.232.130/~meteomc/Images/sat/sat_new_ireu.gif

Todo o norte alentejano estará agora debaixo de um temporal ...


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jan 2011 às 02:06)

Este tem sido um período não aqui para o Algarve! Tivemos um Dezembro excepcional principalmente no barlavento mas de resto escapa nos tudo...já não falo do litoral e de parte do sotavento mas  das serras que o ano passado acumularam mais de 1000mm e este ano nem as 400mm chegam em muitos sitios.
Em comparação a região de Lisboa e Alto alentejo tem levado com tudo ...parece que há um padrão na atmosfera que faz a precipitação ir sempre para os mesmos sítios! 
O ano passado a estação de São Brás de Alportel ( parece que esta avariada este ano) foi das que registou mais precipitação a nível nacional durante 3 meses consecutivos Dezembro/Janeiro/Fevereiro, agora a  estação que parece estar a funcionar correctamente e que me serve de referência, a estação de Barranco do Velho, e que inclusivé se encontra numa zona mais chuvosa (o ano passado esta zona deve ter registado quase uns 1300mm), parece um fantoche comparativamente a muitas da estremadura e alentejo.

Enfim a menos que tenhamos um golpe de sorte este ano vai terminar abaixo da média em muitas zonas Algarvias!

Sigo com nevoeiro e aguaceiros fracos. (Já deu paramolhar a rua!)


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2011 às 02:51)

trovoadas disse:


> Este tem sido um período não aqui para o Algarve! Tivemos um Dezembro excepcional principalmente no barlavento mas de resto escapa nos tudo...já não falo do litoral e de parte do sotavento mas  das serras que o ano passado acumularam mais de 1000mm e este ano nem as 400mm chegam em muitos sitios.
> Em comparação a região de Lisboa e Alto alentejo tem levado com tudo ...parece que há um padrão na atmosfera que faz a precipitação ir sempre para os mesmos sítios!
> O ano passado a estação de São Brás de Alportel ( parece que esta avariada este ano) foi das que registou mais precipitação a nível nacional durante 3 meses consecutivos Dezembro/Janeiro/Fevereiro, agora a  estação que parece estar a funcionar correctamente e que me serve de referência, a estação de Barranco do Velho, e que inclusivé se encontra numa zona mais chuvosa (o ano passado esta zona deve ter registado quase uns 1300mm), parece um fantoche comparativamente a muitas da estremadura e alentejo.
> 
> ...



As coisas não estão tão más assim. Muito pelo contrário.
A estação do INAG em São Brás de Alportel acumulou em Dezembro 269,6mm. Quando o normal seriam 160mm.
Só essa diferença deu para colmatar o défice que havia nos meses de Outubro e Novembro. Aliás, neste momento a anomalia nessa estação é de +50mm. E nem sei se haverá alguma região do Algarve com anomalia negativa.

Tive a oportunidade de na última semana correr o Algarve de uma ponta à outra e vi verde e água por todo o lado. E mais, vi ribeiros cheios de água e o mar barrento devido ao caudal elevado das ribeiras.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Jan 2011 às 02:56)

Évora:
De momento registo a maior maxima do dia (anterior) estão 13.5ºC. e começa a levantar algum vento de rajadas. Até agora 8mm acumulados


----------



## Cristian (6 Jan 2011 às 03:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> Destaque para um nevoeiro esquisito que fez ficar a atmosfera meio laranja  Não dá para ver na webcam, apenas com o olho humano, também já aconteceu no verão durante uma trovoada.
> 
> 11ºC, vento fraco a moderado de SW.



Isso já aconteceu algumas vezes por aqui também, não tenho certeza, mas li uma vez em um site que esse tom alaranjado na atmosfera é formado pela poluição. A poluição se mistura com as partículas d'agua e a luz ambiente se transforma  em um tom alaranjado (Não sei se é isto mesmo!)


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2011 às 12:38)

Noite de muita chuva em Portalegre.
64mm acumulados nas últimas 24 horas.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2011 às 12:48)

AnDré disse:


> Noite de muita chuva em Portalegre.
> 64mm acumulados nas últimas 24 horas.


Se choveu!  Foi mesmo diluviano e acompanhado de vento forte.

Neste momento rajadas de vento forte a muito forte de SW "atacaram", fazendo barulho pelos buracos todos; 13.4ºC e chuva fraca a moderada.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jan 2011 às 14:03)

Se repararem pelas imagens de radar tem havido uma faixa de precipitação quase contínua entre Setúbal e Portalegre (sentido sudoeste-Noroeste) desde as 14h de ontem. São faixas de precipitação umas a seguir as outras e ainda nem chegou a frente propriamente dita!


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jan 2011 às 14:07)

trovoadas disse:


> Se repararem pelas imagens de radar tem havido uma faixa de precipitação quase contínua entre Setúbal e Portalegre (sentido sudoeste-Noroeste) desde as 14h de ontem. São faixas de precipitação umas a seguir as outras e ainda nem chegou a frente propriamente dita!



Estremoz: Chuva moderada por volta das 08h00. Neste momento estamos novamente com aguaceiros moderados (Imagem Radar IM)  Água por todo o lado ...


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jan 2011 às 17:07)

A ver se chega cá alguma coisa...a frente parece que vem com muita força na parte sul! O pessoal do litoral centro já relata chuva muito forte e trovoada


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Jan 2011 às 17:30)

E é capaz de me atingir nas células mais a sul  O iMap prevê trovoada.
Por aqui vento moderado de SW, por vezes de S, 13.7ºC e céu nublado por nuvens baixas.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jan 2011 às 18:12)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,6 ºC (12h14)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*O dia de hoje ficou caracterizado pela ocorrência de aguaceiros frequentes, por vezes moderados *
*Neste momento o vento é moderado, com rajadas fortes.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *14,6 ºC* (dia 6); temp. mínima = 6,5 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2011 às 20:43)

Boas, por aqui, um dia de céu nublado e um aguaceiro de manhã. Para lavar os camelos do desfile dos Reis em Olhão. 

Máxima: 18.2ºC
mínima: 15.5ºC
actual: 17.1ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## Brunomc (6 Jan 2011 às 20:45)

chuva moderada a forte por Vendas Novas desde as 20h30


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Jan 2011 às 21:37)

Évora com 13º de temperatura actual, a maxima foi de 16ºC por volta das 12 horas.
O dia foi marcado por aguaceiros frequentes mas dispersos e de curta duração. (6mm) Tambem vento com rajadas. 

Actualmente chove moderadamente.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jan 2011 às 21:43)

Parece que o Algarve vai ter um ar de sua graça!
Aproxima-se a frente ... se caíssem 40mm esta noite já ficava contente


----------



## Agreste (6 Jan 2011 às 21:50)

4mm, trovoadas... 4mm 

Dia de céu muito nublado com 2 aguaceiros.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jan 2011 às 21:55)

Boa noite,


O dia hoje por aqui não teve grande *hi*stória!
Céu nublado, vento fraco e *0,0mm * acumulados até agora.

Neste momento estão 17,3ºC no Sitio das Fontes, com vento fraco de SSE.

Vamos ver se temos alguma coisa para esta noite...


----------



## actioman (6 Jan 2011 às 22:57)

Por aqui também tem sido uma desilusão total, se choveu até ao momento 2mm já estarei a exagerar. Vejo esta imagem no radar do IM:








Mas por aqui chove de forma fraca e só há pouco é que começou...


No entanto a imagem que me ficará na memória, do presente dia é a seguinte:






Vêm aquele circulo vermelho e lá dentro nada de precipitação? É isso mesmo, Elvas está por ali... 

Neste momento chove, a temperatura é de 14ºC e a Pressão Atmosférica é de 1010hPa.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2011 às 23:16)

actioman disse:


> Vêm aquele circulo vermelho e lá dentro nada de precipitação? É isso mesmo, Elvas está por ali...



Que azar...

Mais a norte, e a julgar pelas estações do WU, a precipitação tem sido uma fartura.

61,0mm - Rua da Sé, Portalegre.
57,9mm - Cabeço de Mouro, Portalegre
51,1mm - Nisa, Portalegre
48,8mm - Degracia Cimeira, Gavião
41,1mm - Castelo de Vide


----------



## actioman (6 Jan 2011 às 23:22)

Agora sim! Chuva e vento com fartura!


----------



## ecobcg (6 Jan 2011 às 23:38)

Por aqui também já chove desde as 23h30!
Sem trovoada a acompanhar!

1mm acumulado para já...


----------



## Redfish (6 Jan 2011 às 23:55)

Aqui ainda nada mas deve estar a descarregar a qualquer momento...


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2011 às 00:01)

O dia terminou com *2,2mm *acumulados.
E entretanto, já não chove!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2011 às 00:19)

AnDré disse:


> 48,8mm - Degracia Cimeira, Gavião



Na altura em que saí de Degracia, ao início da noite, estava com cerca de 8 mm acumulados. Entretanto, no espaço de cerca de 4h, caíram mais 42 mm, durante a viagem de regresso a Moscavide.

A estação meteorológica terminou o dia com 50,4 mm. E já vai com mais de 2 mm depois das 0h.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2011 às 00:22)

A madrugada será de precipitação nas regiões do sul. Em Estremoz estamos com chuva moderada.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2011 às 00:35)

Olha, trovoada!!


----------



## trovoadas (7 Jan 2011 às 00:58)

pelo radar patece que esta tudo a dissipar se! caiu chuva moderada durante 5 min e já não chove


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Jan 2011 às 01:22)

E Évora acumulou mais 10mm, Ficamos com 18.9mm. já não é mau, assim não secam os terrenos... hehehe


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2011 às 04:35)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Na altura em que saí de Degracia, ao início da noite, estava com cerca de 8 mm acumulados. Entretanto, no espaço de cerca de 4h, caíram mais 42 mm, durante a viagem de regresso a Moscavide.
> 
> A estação meteorológica terminou o dia com 50,4 mm. E já vai com mais de 2 mm depois das 0h.



Que belo baptismo. 

Entretanto outros valores horários acumulados nas EMA's.











24,6mm - Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha)
13,5mm - Sines
9,8mm - Sagres


----------



## Aurélio (7 Jan 2011 às 10:42)

Ah .. ah .. ah .. e aqui ainda não choveu nada ....
Vamos a ver o que reserva o dia de amanhã !!

Ontem cairam cerca de 2 mm, que é o valor registado neste momento neste mês, que poderá muito bem ser o mês mais seco até agora do ano hidrológico ... isto claro olhando á tendencia que os modelos mostram até dia 24 Janeiro...


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2011 às 12:41)

*Dez casas inundadas em Castelo de Vide*



> Subida do caudal de uma ribeira
> Dez casas inundadas em Castelo de Vide
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2011 às 12:42)

Estremoz: Chuva moderada a forte entre as 12h10 e as 12h30 ... 

Importante célula em deslocamento para nordeste, observável no radar do IM.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2011 às 13:27)

Estremoz: tempo instável, com aguaceiros  dispersos e pontualmente fortes. Novas células surgem a sudoeste e passam ligeiramente a sul da cidade, em direcção à Espanha.

*Fotografia às 13h15 para sul de Estremoz:*







*Fotografia às 13h15 para leste de Estremoz:*


----------



## actioman (7 Jan 2011 às 13:40)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: tempo instável, com aguaceiros  dispersos e pontualmente fortes. Novas células surgem a sudoeste e passam ligeiramente a sul da cidade, em direcção à Espanha.



Têm passado a Sul da tua localização e a Norte da minha! 

Estamos precisamente no extremo das células que passam! 

Olhando para o radar (agora com 10 m de intervalo) parece-me que dentro poucos minutos (5 a 10) vai passar aqui uma em cheio!

A temperatura actual é de uns amenos 15ºC e o dia tem sido pingos dispersos que nem a molhar o chão chegam. O vento tem-se feito ouvir e sentir e o céu apresenta-se muito nublado e carregado.

Choveu muito ao inicio da madrugada e desde ai que nada mais nos calhou!


----------



## actioman (7 Jan 2011 às 14:21)

Ora cá está ela a cair moderada a forte! 






Um disparo com grande velocidade a "congelar" literalmente esta goteira, parecendo uma explosão de grande intensidade! 






A temperatura desceu um pouco e está nos 14,5ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Jan 2011 às 14:45)

Boas

Tive a informação que a ribeira de Quarteira levava bom caudal e ia ludra hoje de manha mas por aqui não choveu nada de especial e em Olhão pelos vistos só 2mm.
Ora para isso acontecer tem de de chover mais de 20mm na zona da serra do caldeirão que é onde ela nasce... é pena não haver aqui ninguém com dados dessa zona.

Por aqui está um dia de sol e peras (Algarve no seu melhor!) com céu pouco nublado.

O ano não está mau é verdade mas comparativamente ao resto do país sai tudo ao lado! 
Nem as depressões a sudoeste nos valem de alguma coisa.
A depressão deveras mais produtiva aqui foi aquela da véspera de natal (isso deixa-me frustado!) . Essa depressão é que salvou a região de Faro/Olhão!


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2011 às 14:54)

actioman disse:


>



Grande foto


----------



## Teles (7 Jan 2011 às 14:57)

Mais uma vez , um registo fotográfico fabuloso


----------



## trovoadas (7 Jan 2011 às 14:59)

Tive agora a analisar o histórico de radar... isto é verdade?
Não me venham com coisas de frente em enfraquecimento!...a frente só enfraquece aqui no Algarve! ou é devido à proximidade do radar?





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2011 às 16:43)

Ainda os efeitos do temporal da última noite ...

*Imagem de satélite às 02h16 UTC:*




WeatherOnline

*Inundações no distrito de Portalegre*

Cerca de dez casas sofreram esta sexta-feira de madrugada inundações na vila de Póvoa e Meadas, concelho de Castelo de Vide, depois de a subida do caudal de uma ribeira ter inundado a rua, disse à Lusa fonte dos bombeiros.  A fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Portalegre explicou à Lusa que a subida do caudal da ribeira da Ameixoeira, em consequência das fortes chuvadas, inundou a rua do mercado, cerca da meia-noite. A água inundou depois uma dezena de casas, mas sem causar danos pessoais, nem desalojados. A situação regressou à normalidade cerca das 05h30, depois de ter baixado o caudal da ribeira, indicou a fonte. Depois de uma madrugada agitada, os habitantes estão esta manhã a proceder à limpeza das casas, localizadas numa rua em que água arrancou alguma calçada, constatou a Lusa no local.  Devido à falta de eletricidade, a padaria local não funcionou hoje de noite, o que inviabilizou a distribuição de pão durante a manhã. 
Em Nisa e Alpalhão, também no distrito de Portalegre, ocorreram durante a madrugada algumas inundações. Na Estrada Nacional (EN) 18, o aluimento de terras e a queda de pedras para a via condicionou temporariamente o trânsito entre Nisa e Vila Velha de Ródão, referiu o CDOS.

IOL Diário


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jan 2011 às 17:23)

Por aqui, tenho tido pouco tempo, só vim deixar a precipitação ocorrida hoje por volta da 1h da manhã, registei 2 mm e foi a única vez que choveu. Este Janeiro leva 4 mm muito fraco.

Tal como o Trovoadas diz, e falo no Rio Seco que nasce na zona de São Brás de Alportel, o ano passado era impossível passar de carro por ele, mas este ano, corre um fio de água.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2011 às 17:36)

Estremoz: Céu muito nublado e aguaceiros esporádicos, moderados e acompanhados de vento. Típico dia de Inverno.

Neste momento chove


----------



## frederico (7 Jan 2011 às 17:56)

Tavira acumulou 4.26 mm, o Hirlam punha 5 a 10 mm para esta madrugada.


----------



## frederico (7 Jan 2011 às 17:57)

trovoadas disse:


> Tive agora a analisar o histórico de radar... isto é verdade?
> Não me venham com coisas de frente em enfraquecimento!...a frente só enfraquece aqui no Algarve! ou é devido à proximidade do radar?
> 
> 
> ...



Estranho, para lá  de Huelva os modelos não punham precipitação.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2011 às 18:28)

Por aqui durante o dia houve algum vento e chuvisco, tendo parado tudo agora.
Céu com nuvens bem transparentes e algumas abertas. Já se viu o sol e vêem-se as estrelas.  11.7ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jan 2011 às 19:43)

Boa noite,

Por aqui apenas choveu de madrugada, entre as 00h e as 02h, mais ou menos. O acumulado no Sitio das Fontes foi de *13,2mm*, enquanto que aqui em Silves foi de *12,7mm*. Durante esse período ainda fez 3 ou 4 trovões, espaçados ai uns 10 minutos entre cada um (não deu para a foto).

De resto, o dia esteve agradável, com uma máxima de 19,2ºC e vento fraco de S.

Neste momento, sigo com 15,8ºC no Sitio das Fontes e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jan 2011 às 23:08)

A estação meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira acumulou hoje 3,8 mm de precipitação.

O vento sopra, de momento, moderado e constante de SO, com 12,8 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Jan 2011 às 23:25)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A estação meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira acumulou hoje 3,8 mm de precipitação.
> 
> O vento sopra, de momento, moderado e constante de SO, com 12,8 ºC.



Boas Daniel, porque é que ainda não apareceu a estação na lista de estações em Portalegre. O WU disse que demoraria cerca de um dia desde a transmissão de dados (Está na página de registar EM's) mas já foi mais. 

Pela cidade, 11.4ºC, praticamente estagnada, céu nublado e vento fraco a moderado de S.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2011 às 23:36)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,6 ºC (11h47)
Temperatura mínima = 11,4 ºC (09h09)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*Mais um dia de aguaceiros, por vezes moderados, e vento constante.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 14,6 ºC (dia 6 e dia 7); temp. mínima = 6,5 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Jan 2011 às 23:44)

Évora:
Hoje o dia ficou marcado por vento e onde a temparatura máxima foi de 15,3ºC
Alguns aguaceiros fracos tambem durante o dia que nem deixaram registo nos pluviometros, algumas oingas assim sendo. Apenas um as 19.15 que acumulou 0.4mm.

Temp actual de 11.2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2011 às 00:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas Daniel, porque é que ainda não apareceu a estação na lista de estações em Portalegre. O WU disse que demoraria cerca de um dia desde a transmissão de dados (Está na página de registar EM's) mas já foi mais.



Está na divisão de Abrantes, por ficar mais próximo geograficamente.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2011 às 00:17)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Está na divisão de Abrantes, por ficar mais próximo geograficamente.



Ah sim já vejo. Pois acontece o mesmo com a amadora de Nisa, está em Portalegre e C. Branco.

Condições actuais:
11.3ºC, céu nublado, o vento mantém-se fraco a moderado.


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2011 às 08:53)

A banda de chuva está em aproximação à Costa Vicentina. Talvez esta nos dê mais que os 4 ou 5mm habituais...


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2011 às 11:55)

Cerca de 15 minutos de chuva por vezes intensa, com granizo misturado e uma ou outra trovoada. A banda de chuva tinha uma espécie de parede com bigornas e convecção tipo mammatus.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jan 2011 às 12:19)

Bom dia,

Aqui por Silves choveu forte por volta das 10h40. O aguaceiro, que não durou mais que 2/3 minutos acumulou 2mm. Depois disso choveu mais fraco e o acumulado total vai nos *3,5mm*.

No Sitio das Fontes o acumulado de hoje está nos *2,6mm*. 

Neste momento estão 14,7ºC e vento fraco de W e não chove.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2011 às 12:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ah sim já vejo. Pois acontece o mesmo com a amadora de Nisa, está em Portalegre e C. Branco.



O modo rapid fire é propício a gerar problemas de conexão usb e algumas incompatibilidades. O modo de 60 segundos, embora com pequenas perdas de extremos, nomeadamente rajadas, acaba por trazer maior segurança nas conexões. No final de cada mês, ao fazer-se o resumo detalhado, acertam-se todos os dados que estiverem suavizados devido aos intervalos de envio de dados. De qualquer forma, logo que consiga estabilizar o envio de dados, tentarei fazer os envios em rapid fire permanentemente.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2011 às 13:50)

Algumas células que surgiram na última hora na Grande Lisboa e sobretudo na Margem Sul seguem agora para nordeste, em direcção ao norte e centro do Alto Alentejo ...

Entretanto o sotavento do Algarve tem sido fustigado por instabilidade ao longo da manhã e início da tarde.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2011 às 14:40)

Gerofil disse:


> Algumas células que surgiram na última hora na Grande Lisboa e sobretudo na Margem Sul seguem agora para nordeste, em direcção ao norte e centro do Alto Alentejo ...




Por aqui 11ºC, vento fraco de SW, e assim está o tempo por aqui. Gosto das nuvens.  (A imagem é gigantesca e não tem melhor qualidade porque o telemóvel só foca bem quando quer..... Por exemplo em interiores)


----------



## trovoadas (8 Jan 2011 às 14:50)

Por aqui caiu uma forte chuvada por volta das 7:30 da manha que durou cerca de 10 min e com dois trovões.
A partir daí não choveu mais nada de especial sem ser um ou outro aguaceiro moderado. 
Este evento não é, sem dúvida, pra qui e este mês já está condenado pois a seguir a isto vem aí o Anticiclone que bloqueará tudo e mais alguma coisa pelo menos aqui no extremo sul.
Impressionante como se custa a acumular 20mm em duas frentes com tanta actividade como foram estas.
Que venham uns dias de sol pra esquecer este desaire!.... e quem sabe até ao final do mês.


----------



## actioman (8 Jan 2011 às 15:09)

Oh companheiro SpiderVV, parabéns pelo télélé ZTE , mas por amor da santa, reduz lá a dimensão da foto (ou alguém da moderação que lha reduza s.f.f.), pois a que colocas-te tem qualquer coisa como 2560px × 1920px .

Se não consegues/sabes, copia a que aqui coloco abaixo (com 640px x 480px):








Por aqui nada nem gota! O radar de Loulé bem mostra precipitação e precipitação mas são tudo ecos falsos!

Ó pessoal do Algarve que tanto se queixa é para verem, que ainda há locais piores, precipitação até ao momento: 0mm 

A temperatura é de 12,2ºC e a pressão: 1012hPa.

Vamos lá a ver se as células que o Gerofil referiu molham aqui o chão...


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2011 às 15:13)

actioman disse:


> Oh companheiro SpiderVV, parabéns pelo télélé ZTE , mas por amor da santa, reduz lá a dimensão da foto (ou alguém da moderação que lha reduza s.f.f.), pois a que colocas-te tem qualquer coisa como 2560px × 1920px .
> 
> Se não consegues/sabes, copia a que aqui coloco abaixo (com 640px x 480px):
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, sim mas o fórum reduz na vista de posts. E o telemóvel é um Android A5, pára de espiar os EXIF's das fotos, sim? xD

MUITO ESCURO A W!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2011 às 15:19)

actioman disse:


> Por aqui nada nem gota! O radar de Loulé bem mostra precipitação e precipitação mas são tudo ecos falsos!
> 
> O pessoal do Algarve que tanto se queixa é para verem, que ainda hál ocais piores, precipitação até ao momento: 0mm



A estação de Degracia tinha acumulados 7,4 mm até à altura em que, sem justificação, se desligou, pelas 9:42h da manhã.

Desconheço quanto teria agora acumulado. Logo que consiga voltarei a colocar a estação online, seja através de controlo remoto, ou, em caso de impossibilidade dessa forma, terá de ser resolvido no local, de forma manual.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2011 às 15:25)

Como é costume, Portalegre é o escudo anti-trovoadas de todo o lado excepto de NE. 

12ºC, vento moderado de SE (Por vezes de NW, devido à célula), céu nublado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Jan 2011 às 15:48)

E por Évora esta a chegar uma celula que vai deixar alguma precipitação, embora os nucleus passem a N e a S.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## trovoadas (8 Jan 2011 às 16:11)

sol por aqui! 
nuvens altas e vento quase nulo


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2011 às 16:31)

Estremoz: Chuva ainda fraca desde as 16h00. O grosso da precipitação deve cair por volta das 17h30.

*Muita atenção para todo o Algarve:*

*Uma nova linha de instabilidade começou agora a entrar por S. Vicente e vai varrer o Algarve de oeste a este. Em segundo plano temos que as células têm um alinhamento sudoeste/nordeste (do mar para terra). A evolução das imagens do radar do IM vão mostrando alguma intensificação das células: possibilidades de curtos aguaceiros moderados a fortes e acompanhados de trovoada. Já alguém falou aqui de granizo esta manhã.*

Os nosso amigos da Anduluzia têm estado quase sempre debaixo de trovoada desde o início da manhã


----------



## actioman (8 Jan 2011 às 16:36)

SpiderVV disse:


> Hahahaha, sim mas o fórum reduz na vista de posts. E o telemóvel é um Android A5, pára de espiar os EXIF's das fotos, sim? xD
> 
> MUITO ESCURO A W!



Não paro nada, era o que faltava! O que eu mais gosto é dos espiar .

Quanto à redução das imagens como tu bem falas, tenta lá com uma imagem (como a que tinhas) fazer um post e no momento de o escreveres logo vês se o fórum reduz o tamanho as fotos... 
Quando escrevemos aqui devemos pensar um pouco além do nosso umbigo e saber que muita gente tem internet mais lenta (logo peso/tamanho desnecessário nas imagens é de evitar, sempre que possível). E pelo menos avisar quando colocamos algum link para uma fotografia de maior resolução, não concordas? 

Quanto ao Android, no fundo é como eu te disse é um ZTE chinês!  




Daniel Vilão disse:


> A estação de Degracia tinha acumulados 7,4 mm até à altura em que, sem justificação, se desligou, pelas 9:42h da manhã.
> 
> Desconheço quanto teria agora acumulado. Logo que consiga voltarei a colocar a estação online, seja através de controlo remoto, ou, em caso de impossibilidade dessa forma, terá de ser resolvido no local, de forma manual.



Mas assim que ficar online certamente tens lá os registos todos não?

A precipitação ai por Degracia (o nome da tua terrinha é muito engraçado, aquilo é uma _degrácia_! ) será sempre maior que por estas bandas, isso aí já pouco tem a ver com o Alentejo. 

Por cá o dia permanece com céu nublado, mas a camada de nuvens não é muito espessa e o Sol teima em timidamente espreitar através delas.
Que Inverno tão desilusionante este de 2011... 

A temperatura continua nos 12,5ºC e pouco tem variado. A Pressão Atmosférica leva o mesmo caminho e permanece nos 1012hPa. Logo a tal célula que o radar mostra, não será nada de por ai além senão haveria maiores variações de pressão...
E eu de manhã bem cedo a ver um espectáculo destes, pensando que seria um dia de boas precipitações... A meteorologia a surpreender novamente, mas desta vez para o lado menos positivo. 








Um exemplo de ecos bem marcados de precipitação, mas que no fundo junto ao solo foram *0 mm*:






Como ontem bem indicava o stormy, este tipo de nuvens é bom para se desenvolver com a orografia do terreno e deixar chuvas fortes muito localizadas, basta ver que aqui nada caiu e na Extremadura espanhola, na zona das serras ela a ganhar intensidade!


----------



## trovoadas (8 Jan 2011 às 16:50)

Pois por aqui a chuvada que caiu ao inicio da manha metia respeito! um altêntico diluvio mas durou pouco mais de 10 min.
Em Lagoa e Silves segundo o nosso colega ecobcg não passou dos 4mm mas aqui caíram de certeza mais de 10mm e nas serras circundantes talvez mais!


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2011 às 16:56)

Estremoz: afinal a linha de instabilidade (frente fria) cruzou há alguns minutos Estremoz e as bandas de precipitação estão já a sul e sueste. Abrem-se claros no céu a oeste (será que ainda vou ver o Sol hoje?) e uma clara sensação de frio após a passagem da frente fria 
A pressão atmosférica já sobe, sinal que a instabilidade já lá vai.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2011 às 17:23)

actioman disse:


> Não paro nada, era o que faltava! O que eu mais gosto é dos espiar .







actioman disse:


> Quanto ao Android, no fundo é como eu te disse é um ZTE chinês!


Eu sei hehe.




actioman disse:


> Que Inverno tão desilusionante este de 2011...


Mesmo! 



actioman disse:


> na Extremadura espanhola, na zona das serras ela a ganhar intensidade!


Como sempre, elas intensificam-se sempre.


Por aqui 9.6ºC, desceu, o sol já aparece por vezes com céu algo nublado. Vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2011 às 17:24)

actioman disse:


> Mas assim que ficar online certamente tens lá os registos todos não?
> 
> A precipitação ai por Degracia (o nome da tua terrinha é muito engraçado, aquilo é uma _degrácia_! ) será sempre maior que por estas bandas, isso aí já pouco tem a ver com o Alentejo.



Precisamente. Mas ao que parece houve alguns problemas com as antenas de telecomunicações e a banda larga móvel deixou de ter rede, assim como os telemóveis no concelho de Gavião. Como fica a 156 km da minha residência permanente apenas poderei deslocar-me até lá, em princípio, a partir de segunda-feira.

De qualquer forma, o ideal seria ter dados permanentemente actualizados e online nas duas estações, mesmo tendo a possibilidade de ter todos os dados presentes no computador quando necessário. Farei os possíveis para manter sempre as estações operacionais e a transmitir de 2,5 em 2,5 segundos para a internet.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2011 às 17:28)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Precisamente. Mas ao que parece houve alguns problemas com as antenas de telecomunicações e a banda larga móvel deixou de ter rede, assim como os telemóveis no concelho de Gavião. Como fica a 156 km da minha residência permanente apenas poderei deslocar-me até lá, em princípio, a partir de segunda-feira.
> 
> De qualquer forma, o ideal seria ter dados permanentemente actualizados e online nas duas estações, mesmo tendo a possibilidade de ter todos os dados presentes no computador quando necessário. Farei os possíveis para manter sempre as estações operacionais e a transmitir de 2,5 em 2,5 segundos para a internet.


Tenta configurar o PC para controlo remoto, e depois podes aceder ao PC do Gavião do teu PC em Moscavide, para se quiseres mudar algo não tens que te deslocar.
E isso do rapidfire em primeiro plano não depende do programa? Tenta investigar outros grátis e vê se não requer que esteja em primeiro plano para rapidfire. (Exemplo de outro programa compatível com o WU e grátis é o Cumulus).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jan 2011 às 17:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> Tenta configurar o PC para controlo remoto, e depois podes aceder ao PC do Gavião do teu PC em Moscavide, para se quiseres mudar algo não tens que te deslocar.
> E isso do rapidfire em primeiro plano não depende do programa? Tenta investigar outros grátis e vê se não requer que esteja em primeiro plano para rapidfire. (Exemplo de outro programa compatível com o WU e grátis é o Cumulus).



O problema nada tem a ver com isso. O que uso é o Weatherlink, que é actualmente o melhor software que existe para estações meteorológicas, especializado para as Davis. No entanto, como o problema é da antena do concelho, a internet foi abaixo e o controlo remoto que tinha deixei de ter. Não há nada a fazer quanto a isso.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Jan 2011 às 17:34)

Instabilidade por aqui! chuva forte, trovoada e vento!

(foram dois trovões apenas)


----------



## Stormm (8 Jan 2011 às 17:35)

*Boas, neste momento céu muito mas muito escuro ( negro) acho que nunca tinha visto nada assim!
*


----------



## amando96 (8 Jan 2011 às 17:38)

Esta manhã houvi alguns trovões e choveu um pouco(5mm de acordo com a minha auriol), agora começou a chover moderadamente.


----------



## Stormm (8 Jan 2011 às 17:45)

*CHUVA TORRENCIAL NESTE MOMENTO, VENTO FORTE!*


----------



## trovoadas (8 Jan 2011 às 17:54)

Stormm disse:


> *CHUVA TORRENCIAL NESTE MOMENTO, VENTO FORTE!*



Ouvi um trovão muito forte parece que foi a sueste na zona de faro


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2011 às 17:59)

Por aqui nada. Choveu forte durante uns 10 minutos tendo talvez interrompido o Grande Prémio Internacional dos Reis, corrida clássica de atletismo aqui em Faro.

Apenas 2 momentos de chuva forte, antes de almoço e agora mesmo...


----------



## Stormm (8 Jan 2011 às 18:10)

Por aqui continua a chover forte, já ouvi um trovão mas foi pequeno, agora a chuva é que nao parece querer parar!!


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2011 às 18:36)

*Atenção zona de Faro até Olhão: próxima meia - hora pode ser de aguaceiros fortes a muito fortes e acompanhados por trovoadas, que progridem do litoral para o interior.*


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2011 às 18:41)

Já se nota a trovoada bem forte. A chuva deve estar quase...


----------



## Stormm (8 Jan 2011 às 18:43)

Trovoada forte neste momento, muitos relampagos e muita chuva também!


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jan 2011 às 18:51)

Célula muito perigosa a que está neste momento a sul de Olhão. Felizmente parece que vai seguir pelo mar sem nunca tocar em terra (Algarve).

Tem todo o aspecto de ser uma super-célula.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2011 às 19:50)

HotSpot disse:


> Célula muito perigosa a que está neste momento a sul de Olhão. Felizmente parece que vai seguir pelo mar sem nunca tocar em terra (Algarve).
> 
> Tem todo o aspecto de ser uma super-célula.



A célula passou a sul, os relâmpagos eram constantes e a chuva não foi muito extraordinária. Vi a imagem de satélite e de facto, se tivesse atingido em cheio a zona de Olhão punha a cidade a boiar. 

Agora um facto que vi, mas não passou-se nada, às 17h40m quando eu vinha na estrada de acesso à Via do Infante, no sentido Moncarapacho - Olhão reparei numa coisa estranha, já dada a fraca luminosidade, e a chuva torrencialmente que caía, olhei para o céu e vi as nuvens a rodopiarem, nessa altura, o vento soprava com muita intensidade e era difícil manter o carro na faixa porque o vento soprava lateralmente. Tive receio na altura ainda para mais a BT que seguia mais à frente mandou o trânsito encostar devido ao vento muito forte na altura.


----------



## Stormm (8 Jan 2011 às 20:23)

Volta a chover por aqui


----------



## Agreste (8 Jan 2011 às 23:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A célula passou a sul, os relâmpagos eram constantes e a chuva não foi muito extraordinária. Vi a imagem de satélite e de facto, se tivesse atingido em cheio a zona de Olhão punha a cidade a boiar.
> 
> Agora um facto que vi, mas não passou-se nada, às 17h40m quando eu vinha na estrada de acesso à Via do Infante, no sentido Moncarapacho - Olhão reparei numa coisa estranha, já dada a fraca luminosidade, e a chuva torrencialmente que caía, olhei para o céu e vi as nuvens a rodopiarem, nessa altura, o vento soprava com muita intensidade e era difícil manter o carro na faixa porque o vento soprava lateralmente. Tive receio na altura ainda para mais a BT que seguia mais à frente mandou o trânsito encostar devido ao vento muito forte na altura.



Durante todo o dia os aguaceiros que apareceram tinham as nuvens com forte desenvolvimento e grande instabilidade. Convecção muito rápida. Não se também caiu granizo em Olhão.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jan 2011 às 02:49)

O dia foi de aguaceiros fortes mas espaçados no tempo.
Acumulei *7,4mm *no Sitio das Fontes e *11,5mm *em Silves.

As nuvens que por aqui passavam demonstravam bem a instabilidade patente na atmosfera. Fica aqui um exemplo de uma célula que passou perto das 16h e que originou a queda de mais uns quantos mm por aqui:





Por agora há a destacar o frio que se faz sentir, com 7,3ºC neste momento e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2011 às 16:58)

Por aqui a temperatura vai caindo a pique com 8.7ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NW. Vai ficar frio.


----------



## actioman (9 Jan 2011 às 18:19)

Grande fotografia ecobcg!  Muito bem apanhada essa célula! 

Por aqui durante a madrugada ainda choveu alguma coisa, mas durante o resto do dia nada mais houve a registar! O céu foi limpando pouco a pouco e a temperatura também já desce mais que nos passados dias.Registo agora 8,9ºC.


----------



## amando96 (9 Jan 2011 às 18:30)

Por aqui hoje nem uma pinga de chuva...
ontem: 9mm
sexta: 6.4mm
quinta: 4mm

Temperatura de 10.5ºC e pressão nos 1023hPa.

E grande foto


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2011 às 19:00)

Depois de ter passado todo o dia a lutar com o PC da webcam, já está operacional de novo e agora dá para ver no Windows Media Player, mas sem hora e dia como no site mesmo.
Abrir URL no Windows Media Player: mms://meteocamptg.no-ip.org:9001
Site: http://meteocamptg.no-ip.org ou seja o mesmo de sempre. 

Condições:
8.1ºC, vento fraco de NE, céu pouco nublado, praticamente limpo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jan 2011 às 20:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e nada de chuva.

Máxima: 15.8ºC
mínima: 9.3ºC
actual: 11.0ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Jan 2011 às 22:11)

Évora.
Nada de chova hoje.
T. max de 13ºC
Actual de 6.8ºC ( Já é a minima também)


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2011 às 22:39)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,7 ºC (12h33)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 14,6 ºC (dia 6 e dia 7); temp. mínima = *6,4 ºC *(dia 9).


----------



## actioman (9 Jan 2011 às 23:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> Depois de ter passado todo o dia a lutar com o PC da webcam, já está operacional de novo e agora dá para ver no Windows Media Player, mas sem hora e dia como no site mesmo.
> Abrir URL no Windows Media Player: mms://meteocamptg.no-ip.org:9001
> Site: http://meteocamptg.no-ip.org ou seja o mesmo de sempre.
> 
> ...



Não querendo substituir-me à moderação, mas como já vi que de quando em vez andas à luta com a tua webcam, aqui te deixo o link do local onde podemos falar das nossas webcams e das suas funcionalidades:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/media/webcams-ibericas-1662.html



Por aqui a temperatura segue a sua descida acentuada e vamos neste momento com 5,9ºC, que é a mínima do dia até ao momento.


----------



## amando96 (9 Jan 2011 às 23:56)

Por aqui verifica-se o mesmo, chegou a descer até aos 8.7ºC às 20:00, mas depois voltou a subir um grau, e agora desceu até aos 7.5ºC, mínima do dia(e talvez do mês vou ver), humidade nos 98%, se correr tuo bem será o primeiro dia com geada de 2011


----------



## actioman (10 Jan 2011 às 00:04)

Extremos do dia que agora finalizou:

Temp. Máxima:12,4ºC (16h)
Temp. Mínima: 5,8 (23h59)


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jan 2011 às 09:02)

Bom dia!
A noite por aqui foi fresquinha, com uma minima de *4,9ºC* registados às 07h49.

Neste momento sigo com 7,4ºC, sem vento e céu limpo e sol a brilhar.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Jan 2011 às 10:39)

Évora:
Noite calmíssima. Sem vento, não se mexia uma folha.
Mínima de 4ºC.
Por agora já estamos com 10ºC. Está a subir de forma rápida!


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jan 2011 às 19:37)

11.3ºC, vento muito fraco a fraco de NO (brisa fria na cara ), HR 100% e chuviscos.

_*Extremos de hoje:*_
*Precipitação acumulada:* 6.1mm
*TMáx:* 11.3ºC (Actual)
*Tmín:* 4.3ºC
*Observações:* A pressão tem vindo a aumentar depressa e o vento tem estado variável. Na cidade está fraco mas nas terras mais altas (> 100m acima do nível da cidade), mostra-se moderado e variável do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jan 2011 às 20:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 17.0ºC
mínima: 6.1ºC
actual: 11.2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jan 2011 às 21:39)

Mínima de 4,9 ºC.

Acumulados 2,8 mm desde as 0h.

De momento não chove e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SO.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2011 às 23:34)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,0 ºC (10h58)
Temperatura mínima = 5,4 ºC (02h32)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

*Noite com alguma chuva e nevoeiro.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 14,6 ºC (dia 6 e dia 7); temp. mínima = *5,4 ºC* (dia 10).


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2011 às 23:38)

Faz hoje um ano: 

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/Cbk0ZzZqUsR8DbSI4dBV"]O Alentejo ficou coberto de branco em vÃ¡rios dos - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

Pequenos vídeos meus no daylimotion


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Jan 2011 às 00:52)

E cá está... Desde o inicio da tarde que vai caindo uma chuvinha que parece que quase não molha. 
Mas os chuviscos já acumularam das 15h até agora por Évora 2.6mm
Assim não deixa secar nada, e com a humidade a 97%, é bom para o musgo. hehehe
Temp actual de 11ºC


----------



## actioman (11 Jan 2011 às 02:02)

Eiii Gerofil que saudade e que nostalgia que me entrou agora mesmo com esse belo apanhado de registos de um evento memorável!!! 

3 registos desse grande dia em Elvas:
















Quanto aos dados do dia que há pouco terminou, foram os seguintes:

Temp. Máxima: 12,7ºC (15h)
Temp. Mínima: 2,8ºC (08h)


Hoje ao final da tarde começaram os chuviscos e só mais perto da meia-noite é que aumentaram de intensidade.

Neste momento 11ºC e uma pressão atmosférica de 1023hPa.


----------



## actioman (11 Jan 2011 às 04:16)

A noite esta a surpreender e a precipitação por momentos até ocorre com alguma intensidade! Já esteve nevoeiro e agora chove a bom chover! 







Temperatura actual 11,8ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Jan 2011 às 08:43)

Évora:
A mínima da noite está a ocorrer agora, esta a levantar o nevoeiro. 10.3ºC, a noite manteve-se constante com 11ºC.
Total acumulados de 4.8mm.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jan 2011 às 09:04)

Bom dia,

O dia amanheceu com alguma chuva fraca, registando neste momento um acumulado de *1,0mm *no Sitio das Fontes.

A minima da noite foi de 10,9ºC e neste momento sigo com 13,6ºC e vento fraco de S.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2011 às 13:55)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado de ONO.

De momento, 14,5 ºC e 80 % de humidade relativa.

Pressão atmosférica nos 1029,1 hPa.


----------



## actioman (11 Jan 2011 às 14:00)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Céu muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado de ONO.
> 
> De momento, 14,5 ºC e 80 % de humidade relativa.
> 
> Pressão atmosférica nos 1029,1 hPa.



Já conseguiste colocar a estão de Degracia a funcionar! 

Por aqui amanheceu com céu nublado, mas a deixar o Sol espreitar por vezes. Com o avançar do dia tornou-se mais nublado e agora já não há Sol. A temperatura roça o primaveril  16ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jan 2011 às 17:27)

O dia por aqui esteve bem agradável, com o céu praticamente limpo e o sol a brilhar durante largos espaços de tempo. A máxima chegou aos 20,7ºC no Sitio das Fontes.

Netse momento, 16,9ºC com 79% de humidade e vento muito fraco de NW.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jan 2011 às 18:32)

Máxima de 14,7 ºC numa tarde sem chuva, mas com céu permanentemente nublado.

O vento sopra fraco de ONO.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jan 2011 às 22:52)

9.7ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2011 às 23:17)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,1 ºC (-h-)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 10,1 ºC (08h11)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1030 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 14,6 ºC (dia 6 e dia 7); temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 10).


----------



## amando96 (11 Jan 2011 às 23:21)

Máxima: 18.9ºC, mínima 10.1ºC, chuva: 1mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2011 às 07:31)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de Leste.

De momento, 6,7 ºC ainda em descida e 97 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2011 às 09:14)

Mínima de 5,7 ºC.

---

Nevoeiro persistente e 6,3 ºC.

Vento fraco de Leste.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jan 2011 às 12:07)

Por aqui o ceu limpo com poucas nuvens reina, com o nevoeiro ao longe 
14ºC, vento fraco.
O IM lá acertou na sua previsão durante a noite (Nevoeiro).


----------



## actioman (12 Jan 2011 às 19:48)

Por aqui descida acentuada da temperatura e aparecimento de nevoeiro cerrado. Neste momento registo 8,6ºC.

A máxima foi de 13,8ºC pelas 13h e a mínima (até ao momento) de 5,3ºC pelas 08h.






Destaque igualmente para a pressão que hoje subiu até aos 1029hPa e já há muito tempo que tal não acontecia!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jan 2011 às 21:39)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,8 ºC (15h09)
Temperatura mínima = 8,8 ºC (07h55)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1029 hPa

*Temperaturas seguem cerca de 3 ºC acima do que é normal em Janeiro.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *14,8 ºC* (dia 12); temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 10).


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jan 2011 às 21:45)

8.5ºC, algum nevoeiro nos vales mais baixos, vento nulo por vezes fraco de NE.


----------



## actioman (13 Jan 2011 às 02:02)

Extremos do dia que acabou a pouco:

Temp. Máxima: 13,8ºC (13h)
Temp. Mínima: 5,3ºC (08h)

Neste momento contínua o nevoeiro cerrado e a temperatura é de 7ºC


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jan 2011 às 08:53)

Bom dia,

Mais uma noite fresquinha por aqui, com uma minima de *5,9ºC* no Sitio das Fontes.

Neste momento, estão 8,1ºC com céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Jan 2011 às 12:24)

Évora:
Neste dia em que o IM prometeu 17ºC de maximal os termómetros marcam neste momento 8ºC. O nevoeiro teima em não querer levantar e ora com mais visibilidade outras vezes com menos até chega a cerrar mesmo. 
A mínima foi de 4.1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jan 2011 às 14:39)

Por aqui nevoeiro só ao longe, céu limpo, 14ºC.  Vento fraco de SE.


----------



## actioman (13 Jan 2011 às 14:56)

Por aqui já estamos há mais de 12h debaixo de nevoeiro. Nevoeiro esse que é bastante húmido e parece querer agora começar a levantar. Dia bem típico nestas alturas do ano aqui por estas bandas! 

A mínima, até ao momento foi de 6,4C pelas 08h. A máxima é a temperatura actual: 9,6ºC.

Algumas imagens do dia.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jan 2011 às 15:08)

Impressionante a diferença entre as terras mais altas e as terras mais baixas.
Por aqui apresenta-se um belo dia


----------



## actioman (13 Jan 2011 às 15:28)

Pois os nevoeiros são assim mesmo, criam atmosferas completamente distintas em poucos kms! 

Imagem dos bancos de nevoeiro ainda existentes na Península Ibérica:






Por cá o nevoeiro parece agora voltar-se a intensificar novamente. 

Confesso que na minha escala pessoal do gosto pelos fenómenos atmosféricos, logo a seguir à neve tenho o nevoeiro como preferido! Por isso hoje estou num dia feliz!


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jan 2011 às 16:43)

O cenário acima que referi tornou-se em nevoeiro. Nevoeiro denso a aproximar-se lentamente.

13ºC, nevoeiro (céu limpo por cima), vento nulo.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2011 às 19:02)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,0 ºC (14h42) 
Temperatura mínima = 5,6 ºC (07h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *15,0 ºC* (dia 13); temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 10).


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jan 2011 às 21:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado temporiamente nublado.

Máxima: 17.3ºC
mínima: 6.0ºC
actual: 11.8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jan 2011 às 21:57)

8.4ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco. Nevoeiro ao longe.  O Wunderground recebeu uma tradução repentina para pior. Se visitarem podem ver que parece traduzido pelo Google agora. Rapidfire passa a ser *"alastramento de incêndio"*.


----------



## actioman (14 Jan 2011 às 00:09)

Boa noite.

Hoje o dia foi marcado pelo nevoeiro persistente que aqui dura há mais de 24h. Tempo tipicamente anticiclónico. 
Por esse mesmo motivo a máxima foi bem mais baixa que na maioria do país.

Extremos do dia:

Temp. Máxima: 9,6ºC (14h)
Temp. Mínima: 6,4ºC (08h)

O ambiente lá fora à momentos:











Despeço-me com 7,4ºC, H.R. de 95% e uma Pressão Atmosférica de 1021hPa.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jan 2011 às 09:09)

Bom dia,

Mais uma noite fresquinha, com uma minima de 6,9ºC no Sitio das Fontes.

Neste momento estão 10,6ºC, com céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Jan 2011 às 11:57)

Évora:
Hoje sim, um belo amanhecer de sol e sem se ver uma unica nuvem no ceu!! Já não me lembro de uma manhã assim à uns meses. hehehe
A minima no entanto foi de 3.7ºC, estando agora ja a atinjir os 10ºC com uma subida constante.

EDIT:
Afinal parece que teve nevoeiro até as 10:00h hehehe


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Jan 2011 às 14:55)

Muito nevoeiro ainda em Moura. Parece que hoje se vai manter todo o dia...
12ºC de temperatura.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Jan 2011 às 16:20)

Évora:
Muito nevoiro agora tambem. Olha mas que bem. Eu bem que estava a ver muito sol de manhã!!


----------



## actioman (14 Jan 2011 às 16:42)

Por aqui estamos igual, mais um dia de nevoeiro . O que sempre dá para amenizar estes dias mais "desinteressantes" meteorológicamente falando.

Neste momento registo 10,3ºC e a mínima (até ao momento) deu-se pelas 08h com 5,9ºC.

Hoje é feriado Municipal aqui na terrinha, comemora-se os 352 anos da Batalha das Linhas de Elvas, por isso madruguei e andei por ai a apreciar o nevoeiro. Que tem uma espessura média de uns 100 m. Estive num dos pontos mais altos aqui junto à cidade, o Forte da Graça (404m) e era precisamente no seu topo que ele terminava. Ficam algumas fotos:


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jan 2011 às 18:47)

10.4ºC, dia muito calorento, chegando perto dos 16ºC e com céu sempre pouco nublado. À tarde o céu começou a ficar pouco nublado por cumulus, alguns bem ameaçadores mas nada de 
Vento nulo.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2011 às 19:44)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,9 ºC (14h48) 
Temperatura mínima = 6,9 ºC (07h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

*Estremoz, com mais de 400 metros de altitude, ficou sem direito a nevoeiro  O dia teve uma moderada subida da temperatura *





Fotografia ao início desta noite; ao fundo nota-se cumulus que cobriam quase todo o horizonte.

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *16,9 ºC* (dia 14); temp. mínima = 5,4 ºC (dia 10).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Jan 2011 às 21:32)

Entre Évora e Montemor a condução esta complicada com o nevoeiro cerrado.. Ha certos bancos tão serrados que nem as luzes de rua os cortam.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2011 às 22:54)

Estremoz: agora sim, também já envolta em nevoeiro. A zona de nevoeiro, que se cifrou em altitudes inferiores aos 400 metros durante o dia, subiu ao início da noite e estará agora em torno dos 450/480 metros de altitude.
Neste momento a temperatura é de 10,0 ºC e a pressão atmosférica está em 1026 hPa; o nevoeiro desloca-se de sul para norte.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jan 2011 às 22:56)

Gerofil disse:


> estará agora em torno dos *450/480* metros de altitude.


Sim, já cá está a chegar.
8.4ºC, nevoeiro a chegar, céu pouco nublado, vento nulo, 1027 hPa. E uma pergunta, como chegaste a essa conclusão da altura?  Algum modelo ou apenas a olho?


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2011 às 23:04)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sim, já cá está a chegar.
> 8.4ºC, nevoeiro a chegar, céu pouco nublado, vento nulo, 1027 hPa. E uma pergunta, como chegaste a essa conclusão da altura?  Algum modelo ou apenas a olho?



Apenas a olho, tendo em conta a altitude da cidade e de se ver ainda os contornos da lua na esfera celeste, que deixa ver o nevoeiro a deslocar-se de sul para norte.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jan 2011 às 23:35)

Afinal o nevoeiro parece não querer vir. Temp. estagnada, 8.3ºC, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## amando96 (15 Jan 2011 às 00:17)

Por aqui estam 7.9ºC, nem dei conta da descida, às 20:00 ainda estava perto dos 13ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2011 às 12:03)

Alandroal: Tempo frio, com nevoeiro denso e visibilidade máxima de 50 metros. Temperatura de 9 ºC; mínima de 5,5 ºC.


----------



## actioman (15 Jan 2011 às 13:20)

Boas tardes,

Por aqui o nevoeiro  continua pelo 3º dia consecutivo! (esta madrugada bastante húmido, por certo) E por isso as temperaturas continuam bem frescas. A mínima desta noite foi de 5,1ºC. Neste momento ainda registo apenas 8ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2011 às 14:03)

Por aqui não há muito nevoeiro, apenas algum na zona industrial, e que neste momento parece estar a levantar, pondo o céu nublado por nuvens baixas.
15ºC, céu pouco nublado/limpo, vento fraco de NW.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2011 às 16:39)

Instala-se o nevoeiro, 11.2ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2011 às 18:11)




----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Jan 2011 às 18:21)

Évora:
O nevoeiro voltou a marcar presença durante a noite e manha. O resto do dia o sol marcou a presença. A maxima foi de 12.5ºC e a minima de 5ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2011 às 22:03)

Muito nevoeiro, e por vezes bem cerrado. O chão está todo molhado e observa-se inversão térmica.
*Cabeço de Mouro (S. Mamede): 7ºC*
*Rua da Sé (cidade): 6.6ºC*
Vento fraco de SE.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Jan 2011 às 14:10)

Dia excelente hoje parecido ao de ontem! Muito sol, vento praticamente nulo e temperatura nos 15ºC ou mais (tenho mesmo de arranjar uma estação meteorológica)
Bom, vou aproveitar para fazer a minha agricultura!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2011 às 14:56)

trovoadas disse:


> *metereológica*


 Meteorológica  Meteoro+lógica.

Por aqui 13ºC, céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Jan 2011 às 19:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> Meteorológica  Meteoro+lógica.
> 
> Por aqui 13ºC, céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco de SSW.



Obrigado pela correção! Saudações Meteorológicas!


----------



## actioman (16 Jan 2011 às 19:32)

Por aqui lá vimos o Sol hoje! 

Pouco depois do meio-dia o Sol voltou e o nevoeiro desapareceu, dando lugar a céu parcialmente nublado, nebulosidade essa que tem vindo em aumento.

Neste momento registo 7,4ºC e uma pressão atmosférica de 1028hPa.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2011 às 19:42)

trovoadas disse:


> Obrigado pela correção! Saudações Meteorológicas!



 De nada.

9.8ºC, céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco de SSE. E vem o tédio meteorológico de novo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2011 às 20:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 17.2ºC
mínima: 6.2ºC
actual: 10.9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2011 às 23:56)

Estremoz:

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1030 hPa

*Registei 3,5 ºC esta manhã no Alandroal.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima (provisória) = 5,4 ºC (dia 10).


----------



## actioman (17 Jan 2011 às 00:18)

Extremos do dia 17/01/2011:

Temp. Máxim: 11,3ºC (13h)
Temp. Mínima: 5,8ºC (06h)

Neste momento registo 6ºC e o céu com nebulosidade alta.

O dia foi marcado pelo _terminus_ do nevoeiro persistente que durou desde o final da tarde de 12 de Janeiro, até hoje por volta das 12h30! 

Vai ser uma semana complicada, mas se tiver tempo faço um tópico só com imagens destes dias que nos deram um cenário bem atípico.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jan 2011 às 09:00)

Bom dia,

A noite por aqui foi fresquinha, com uma minima de 4,2ºC no Sitio das Fontes.

Neste momento sigo com 7,6ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## actioman (17 Jan 2011 às 11:03)

Novamente com nevoeiro cerrado por estas bandas! E claro o frio ainda permanece. Neste momento tenho 7,5ºC e a mínima, até ao momento, foi de 4,2ºC pelas 08h.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jan 2011 às 11:40)

Subida rápida da temperatura por aqui. 16,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2011 às 12:39)

Aqui não há nevoeiro mas sim cirrus (Obrigado synop da estação do IM disponível na ogimet )*, 14ºC, vento fraco de SE.

* Também detectou cumulus a 600m?


----------



## amando96 (17 Jan 2011 às 14:22)

Por aqui 17ºC, muito calor... se bem que parece que irá diminuir este fim de semana.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jan 2011 às 23:19)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,7 ºC (14h46)
Temperatura mínima = 7,2 ºC (04h00)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima (provisória) = 5,4 ºC (dia 10).


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2011 às 00:50)

Por cá e devido ao nevoeiro a máxima não foi muito alta. Após a dissipação do nevoeiro, cerca das 13h, o céu já se apresentava nublado por nebulosidade alta o que ajudou a não haver um Sol muito intenso.

Extremos de hoje:

Temp. Máxima: 11ºC (16h)
Temp. Mínima: 4,2 (08h)

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado, a temperatura é de 7,8ºC e o nevoeiro começa a aparecer, como já vem sendo hábito. Tomara eu que a neve marcasse esta presença assídua por cá no que nos resta de Inverno!


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2011 às 14:19)

Por aqui o cenário já "habitual" nos últimos dias, o famoso nevoeiro (que levantou agora um pouco e tem a sua cota aproximada aos 300m). Uma mínima fresca de 6,1ºC e uma sensação térmica desagradável. 

Neste momento registo 9,4ºC (actual máxima) e uma pressão atmosférica de 1023hPa. A H.R. situa-se nos 90%.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2011 às 19:10)

9.5ºC, céu nublado sem precipitação ou nevoeiro, vento nulo, mas sentindo-se uma brisa de WSW.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2011 às 21:06)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,9 ºC (12h34)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 8,7 ºC (07h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

*Cota de neve baixa para o nível do mar na Segunda-feira. Pena ser também dias de céu limpo ... *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima (provisória) = 5,4 ºC (dia 10).


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2011 às 21:16)

Boa noite,

Por aqui o dia foi de céu parcialmente nublado, registando uma máxima de 18,3ºC e uma minima de 8,7ºC, no Sitio das Fontes.

Neste momento, sigo com 9,9ºC com 94% de humidade e praticamente sem vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2011 às 21:39)

Gerofil disse:


> *Cota de neve baixa para o nível do mar na Segunda-feira. Pena ser também dias de céu limpo ... *


Mesmo!  Nem que um avião qualquer dos Bombeiros vá a muitos metros de altura e lance um balde de água para fazer neve. 

7.9ºC devido ao vento fraco de NE, céu nublado. Observa-se inversão térmica nas terras mais altas devido ao vento moderado. A mínima foi de 7.5ºC há uma hora porque o vento estava nulo.


----------



## actioman (18 Jan 2011 às 23:24)

Gerofil disse:


> *Cota de neve baixa para o nível do mar na Segunda-feira. Pena ser também dias de céu limpo ... *



Não precipitemos as coisas. Por exemplo isto pode suceder:









Por aqui sigo com 8ºC e vento fraco de NW.





SpiderVV disse:


> (...)
> 
> 7.9ºC devido ao vento fraco de NE, céu nublado. Observa-se inversão térmica nas terras mais altas devido ao vento moderado. A mínima foi de 7.5ºC há uma hora porque o vento estava nulo.



Vizinho Spider, entendi o que querias dizer, mas a isso não me parece que se aplique o termo "inversão térmica"

Isso significaria temperaturas mais baixas a cotas reduzidas em comparação com temperaturas mais elevadas a maior altitude.

Aliás, pelo menos até ao fim de semana não há muitas condições para ditas inversões térmicas!


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2011 às 23:31)

actioman disse:


> Vizinho Spider, entendi o que querias dizer, mas a isso não me parece que se aplique o termo "inversão térmica"
> 
> Isso significaria temperaturas mais baixas a cotas reduzidas em comparação com temperaturas mais elevadas a maior altitude.
> 
> Aliás, pelo menos até ao fim de semana não há muitas condições para ditas inversões térmicas!


 Obrigado pela correcção então. E eu não penso que o cenário da precipitação vá acontecer. xD

Por aqui a temp subiu um pouco, 9.6ºC, vento fraco de NE, céu nublado. Não me parece que vá sequer ver chuviscos.


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2011 às 00:22)

Extremos do dia que agora acabou:

Temp. Máxima: 10,2ºC (16h)
Temp. Mínima: 6,1ºC (08h)

O ingrediente habitual (nevoeiro) esteve novamente presente até pouco depois das 14h. Mas o céu manteve-se nublado até às 16h. Depois o Sol ainda espreitou timidamente e deu-se o seu ocaso, sem chegar a fazer-se sentir.
Após isso o céu tem vindo a ficar cada vez mais nublado.

Neste momento tenho 7,6ºC e uma H.R. de 89%.
Esta noite com a chegada da nebulosidade não vamos ter mínimas decentes e as temperaturas tenderão até a subir um pouco mais. Não me admirava que a mínima seja precisamente a temperatura actual.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Jan 2011 às 02:06)

Cá estou eu de volta ao seguimento, que ultimamente a vida universitária não me tem deixado. hehehe, não é facil...

Évora:
Ontem (terça-feira) a maxima foi de 13,7ºC
Mínima de 7.5ºC
Mesmo com estas temperaturas esteve um dia bastante agradavel. Com a presença de Sol durante quase todo o dia, algumas nuvens altas durante curtos espaços de tempo.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2011 às 12:31)

12ºC, céu nublado e vento fraco de E. Chuviscou de manhã. Ui se a run das 6z do GFS se concretizasse (4mm de neve já era bom )


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2011 às 15:41)

Por cá o dia permanece nublado e a temperatura actual de 11,6ºC.

Chuviscos por aqui nem vê-los... Ficou tudo a norte.

Ao inicio da manhã ainda chegámos aos 6,6ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2011 às 17:42)

11ºC, vento fraco variável, céu nublado e que proporcionou uma bela paisagem nos cumulus. 






Webcam (já com o sol escondido):


----------



## actioman (19 Jan 2011 às 19:30)

Final de tarde por aqui.







A temperatura actual é de 8,6ºC e a pressão atmosférica 1019hPa.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2011 às 19:46)

Seria essa a mesma nuvem que via daqui? Mas Elvas está a S acho...

9.3ºC, vento fraco de SE, céu pouco nublado, pressão nos 1021 hPa. A estação do CDOS de Portalegre mostrava vento muito variável de NW e SE. (Espiei o anemómetro quando por lá passei )


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2011 às 23:05)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,1 ºC (15h26) 
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 8,0 ºC (07h05) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*Continuam as temperaturas muito acima da média para o mês de Janeiro.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima (provisória) = 5,4 ºC (dia 10).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Jan 2011 às 23:24)

Évora:
Hoje o dia esteve quente novamente, o bom é que vem ai frio!! Nem parece Janeiro. 

Maxima  de 16.1ºC
Minima de 6.3ºC

Vento fraco de Norte com muitas calmas pelo meio.


----------



## actioman (20 Jan 2011 às 00:08)

Extremos do dia:

Temp. Mínima: 6,6ºC (08h)
Temp. Máxima: 11,9ºC (14h)

Dia monótono. Com céu em geral nublado, mas com períodos de algumas abertas. Que eu me tivesse apercebido não caiu uma gota sequer. 

Neste momento me despeço com 7,1ºC, H.R.: 89% e uma Presssão Atmosférica de 1019hPa.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jan 2011 às 10:56)

Bom dia,

No Sitio das Fontes a minima da noite foi de 6,3ºC e neste momento sigo com 16,1ºC, com céu limpo e vento fraco de E.

Aguarda-se pelos próximos dias...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2011 às 12:34)

Mínima de 3,7 ºC na estação meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira. 

A partir de hoje estarei curioso em relação às mínimas.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2011 às 15:44)

14ºC, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Vento a moderar de ESE.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2011 às 16:47)

actioman disse:


> Onde foste buscar essa máxima tão díspar do resto das estações meteorológicas que estão ai pela tua zona? O que me é dado a ver são 16ºC/17ºC, que já é um valor alto para Janeiro, agora 21ºC!!!
> Isso não foi medido em nenhum termómetro de carro e com o dito ao Sol?



Boa tarde

Em relação a essa questão...faltará um *Radiation Shield* (RS) no sensor? Se for isso convêm arranjar um para não ter valores de 50ºC no próximo verão...
Eu tenho o sensor da Oregon apenas com a protecção que veio com ele e tive uma máxima de 19,7ºC. Outro sensor que tenho à sombra deu-me uma máxima de apenas 13,5ºC, mais consentânea com as previsões do IM e mais realista (aproximada à sensação térmica de hoje)


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jan 2011 às 17:03)

neste sensor que está preparado para o sol tive 21ºC, num outro que não está preparado tive 30ºC.
e no verão nao cheguei ao 50ºC cheguei ao 45ºC.
neste momento 15ºC com nuvens


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jan 2011 às 17:08)

luis mestre disse:


> neste sensor que está preparado para o sol tive 21ºC, num outro que não está preparado tive 30ºC.
> e no verão nao cheguei ao 50ºC cheguei ao 45ºC.
> neste momento 15ºC



Bem-vindo ao MeteoPT.com 

Algo de estranho se passa. Qual é a marca e modelo do sensor? Uma foto


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jan 2011 às 17:22)

é a que esta neste site http://gerotempo.blogspot.com/2008/12/estao-meteorolgica-no-lidl.html


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2011 às 17:23)

luis mestre disse:


> é a que esta neste site http://gerotempo.blogspot.com/2008/12/estao-meteorolgica-no-lidl.html



Pois, como não tem protecção contra a radiação solar, vai dar temperaturas inflacionadas sempre. Por isso deve ter tido uns 16ºC. E bem-vindo 

Por aqui 12ºC, vento fraco a moderado de ENE, céu pouco nublado. O ambiente já se sente frio.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jan 2011 às 17:29)

Neste momento já sem sol 14,4ºC, por isso não me parece que seja isso.
numa outra que eu tenho que marcou 30ºC hoje e no verão 60ºC, essa sim é que não deve ter protecção nenhuma


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2011 às 17:38)

luis mestre disse:


> Neste momento já sem sol 14,4ºC, por isso não me parece que seja isso.



Desde já bem vindo ao forum.

Lá está neste momento sem sol,a  temperatura baixa bastante. 21ºC é de facto um valor inflacionado por efeito de radiação... Um problema comum a sensores sem RS (mesmo que não expostos a radiação solar directa.

Cumps.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jan 2011 às 17:49)

21ºC foi por volta das 14 por isso baixou em cerca de 4 horas não foi de repente


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jan 2011 às 17:51)

Luis Mestre:

Uma leitura atenta (e paciente - 32 páginas) no seguinte tópico e fica esclarecido sobre o que está a acontecer.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/auriol-weather-station-4173.html


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2011 às 17:52)

Mas é mesmo assim, a radiação soalr faz isso e a do Lidl não tem protecção alguma. Isso dos 60ºC que disse depende da qualidade do sensor também.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jan 2011 às 18:02)

de qualquer modo como tenho sempre registado assim e como Serpa é uma terra  uito quente que por norma tem sempre 2 ou 3 a mais que beja, considero esta temperaturas normais.
PS: quer o sensor esteja á sombra ou ao sol a temperatura no máximo varia 1 ºC


----------



## adoroaneve (20 Jan 2011 às 18:05)

bem-vindo ao forum
metalentejo!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Jan 2011 às 19:57)

luis mestre disse:


> PS: quer o sensor esteja á sombra ou ao sol a temperatura no máximo varia 1 ºC



Completamente em desacordo, a exposição à radiação solar directa é decisiva para diferenças enormes na qualidade dos valores obtidos. As diferenças podem atingir, nos dias de maior intensidade solar, cerca de 30 ºC entre um sensor à sombra e ao sol.

Para isso é que servem os abrigos de radiação, principalmente da directa e também, muito importante, da difusa.


----------



## stormy (20 Jan 2011 às 22:51)

luis mestre disse:


> PS: quer o sensor esteja á sombra ou ao sol a temperatura no máximo varia 1 ºC



Se o sensor estiver abrigado num RS, ou num abrigo de stevenson as variações são neglicentiaveis...1º ou menos dependendo da qualidade do abrigo...

Um sensor desabrigado deve ser colocado á sombra ( permanentemente) e num local bem arejado....caso contrario deve ser feito um abrigo do genero do abrigo de stevenson para o protejer da radiação ( que aquece o sensor....como é obvio...o que se quer é a T do ar e não os efeitos de 1400w/m2 de radiação incidente num objecto).

Portantanto..um sensor desabrigado pode atingir valores de 60-80º no verão e 30º no inverno o que representa variações de 15 a 30º....


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Jan 2011 às 22:58)

Évora:
Hoje por aqui com mínima de 5.7ºC.
Máxima de 13.4ºC
Actual de 7.5ºC

Vento fraco a moderado de Norte.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jan 2011 às 23:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,5 ºC (14h32) 
Temperatura mínima = 6,1 ºC (08h10) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima (provisória) = 5,4 ºC (dia 10).

*actioman: Acho a "tua" pressão atmosférica demasiado baixa ...*

*Dados meteorológicos para Serpa no *COTR


----------



## amando96 (21 Jan 2011 às 00:38)

Por aqui ainda vai nos 10.4ºC, mínima da noite passada de 9.1ºC

Temperatura prevista para semana cada vez menos baixa, pergunto-me se irei ver abaixo de 0


----------



## actioman (21 Jan 2011 às 00:56)

Gerofil disse:


> *actioman: Acho a "tua" pressão atmosférica demasiado baixa ...*



De que dia? Hoje ainda não postei nada sobre a dita? 

Ontem por esta hora tinha 1019hPa. Agora tenho 1020hPa. Tendo em conta que nas EMAs do IM às 23h Portalegre registava: 1021.4hPa e Évora 1020,5hPa, não veja nada de especial.

Quanto aos dados do presente dia:

Temp. Máxima: 12,2ºC (15h)
Temp. Mínima: 3,2ºC (08h)

A destacar apenas a nebulosidade alta que tem vindo a entrar e que permite ver neste momento um grande Halo em redor da Lua:






Por hoje me despeço com 7ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jan 2011 às 10:04)

Bom dia,

No Sitio das Fontes a minima da noite foi de 7,4ºC.

Neste momento sigo com 14,2ºC, céu limpo e sol a brilhar, 77% de humidade e vento fraco de ENE.

Para já, dia muito semelhante aos anteriores, ainda não se nota nenhuma descida significativa de temperaturas.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jan 2011 às 10:35)

7ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento moderado com rajadas. O vento mostrou-se forte e constante de manhã.
A EMA do IM parece apresentar problemas: 29.2% de HR?


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jan 2011 às 10:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> A EMA do IM parece apresentar problemas: 29.2% de HR?



Não é problema. Vai-te habituando que durante a fim-de-semana a HR vai andar bastante baixa.


----------



## Thomar (21 Jan 2011 às 10:50)

SpiderVV disse:


> 7ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento moderado com rajadas. O vento mostrou-se forte e constante de manhã.
> A EMA do IM parece apresentar problemas: 29.2% de HR?



De facto parece um valor baixo, mas se fores dar uma vista de olhos ao site meteoclimatic e "clicares" no menu com valores de humidade, verificas que entre Évora e Portalegre (dados de estações meteorológicas amadoras) a humidade (HR) apresenta valores entre os 25% e os 35%.


----------



## actioman (21 Jan 2011 às 15:23)

Por falar em valores de H.R. baixos, eu neste momento registo 20%! 

A temperatura é de 9,8ºC (acho que hoje já se nota mais frio, provavelmente pela nebulosidade alta e claro pelo vento que não a deixa subir muito).

Destaque para a sensação de frio, que hoje sim faz tremer! 
A Pressão Atmosférica é de 1020hPa.


----------



## lsalvador (21 Jan 2011 às 16:01)

luis mestre disse:


> Neste momento em Serpa 19ºC
> mínima de hoje - 7ºC



-7 ou 7???


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jan 2011 às 16:16)

o - não diz respeito ás temperaturas


----------



## lsalvador (21 Jan 2011 às 16:16)

luis mestre disse:


> o - não diz respeito ás temperaturas


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jan 2011 às 17:37)

Neste momento 12ºC
Mínima - 6,7ºC
Máxima - 19ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Jan 2011 às 18:42)

luis mestre disse:


> Neste momento em Serpa 19ºC



Mais uma vez, revê as tuas condições de medição, inclusivamente abrigando o sensor da radiação solar directa e difusa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jan 2011 às 18:49)

e como faço para proteger o sensor?


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2011 às 19:06)

luis mestre disse:


> e como faço para proteger o sensor?



Talvez estes tópicos te ajudem:

 Construção Radiation Shield ou Abrigo (faça você mesmo) 
 Estação Meteorológica: Condições e standards de instalação


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2011 às 19:26)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 10,6 ºC (11h25) 
Temperatura mínima = 5,7 ºC (07h49) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Moderada descida da temperatura diurna por efeito do vento moderado do quadrante leste.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima (provisória) = 5,4 ºC (dia 10).


----------



## Prof BioGeo (21 Jan 2011 às 19:36)

luis mestre disse:


> Neste momento em Serpa 19ºC
> mínima de hoje - 7ºC
> 
> VISITEM http://metalentejo.blogspot.com/
> e não percam um fim-de-semana especial com acompanhamento das eleições



A essa hora, em Moura, estavam "apenas" 13ºC. E foi a máxima do dia. A mínima foi de 5,1ºC às 7:50. Tem que rever, de facto, o posicionamento do sensor pois não me parece possível uma tão grande diferença de valores entre locais tão próximos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jan 2011 às 20:27)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas. Vento moderado a forte de NE.

Máxima: 16.1ºC
mínima: 9.6ºC
actual: 12.2ºC

O vento não deixa a temperatura descer mais.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jan 2011 às 20:33)

O dia foi de céu limpo com vento moderado a forte com grandes pausas. Apenas pelas 8 da manhã e pelas 13 se mostrou forte de NE, moderado a fraco com rajadas no resto do dia.
Neste momento uns gélidos 6ºC, vento fraco a moderado de ENE com rajadas, céu pouco nublado e windchill de 4ºC.


----------



## actioman (21 Jan 2011 às 21:09)

Por aqui registo agora 5ºC . Que temperatura tão agradável! 

A H.R. é tipo deserto: 28%. A pressão atmosférica é de 1020hPa


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jan 2011 às 21:53)

estive a ver s tópicos sobre os abrigos mas como o meu sensor está incluído no anemómetro não é possível por dentro do abrigo


----------



## amando96 (21 Jan 2011 às 22:12)

luis mestre disse:


> estive a ver s tópicos sobre os abrigos mas como o meu sensor está incluído no anemómetro não é possível por dentro do abrigo



Não quero estar a substituir a moderação, mas este tópico é para seguimento meteorológico, está aqui um tópico sobre a tua estação(penso ser esta, é a do LIDL) podes fazer lá as perguntas que quiseres, já foi quase tudo discutido e resolvido(ou quase resolvido, Incluindo um RS)

Por aqui agora estão 9.0ºC, HR a 44%, algo me diz que nesta semana que vem não vou ver as temperaturas que esperava, a mínima prevista já é de 6ºC nos dias mais frios 

Máxima chegou aos 15.6ºC, a mínima ficou nos 7.8ºC(que talvez ainda seja batida), ceu pouco nublado por núvens altas todo o dia.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jan 2011 às 22:45)

ainda em relação á minha estação esqueci-me de referir que está instalada dentro do centro histórico da cidade junta ás muralhas, o que também poderá influenciar


----------



## Sulman (21 Jan 2011 às 22:51)

Arraiolos - 4,4ºC


----------



## Kraliv (21 Jan 2011 às 22:59)

Boas,


Começou a 1ª noite da festa 

Temperatura em queda, registando para já 4.6ºC e com um Winchil 0.5ºC  Humidade nos 21% e Pressão em 1019hPa.



Sulman disse:


> Arraiolos - 4,4ºC



Cuidado com esse _sinal -_ antes da Temperatura


----------



## Sulman (21 Jan 2011 às 23:02)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> Começou a 1ª noite da festa
> ...



Arraiolos 4.4º positivos, isto é frio mas -4,4º é temperaturas mesmo de noites muito gélidas! LOL


----------



## actioman (21 Jan 2011 às 23:18)

Por aqui já tive 4,1ºC pelas 22h. Mas tem vindo a subir paulatinamente e uma hora depois tenho 5,1ºC .

Mais alguém esta a ter problemas de acesso ao fórum?  Aqui a cada duas por três dá erro de SQL e não abre a página do fórum.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jan 2011 às 23:22)

actioman disse:


> Mais alguém esta a ter problemas de acesso ao fórum?  Aqui a cada duas por três dá erro de SQL e não abre a página do fórum.


 O último blackout em 2006 (corrijam-me se estiver errado) foi por causa da base de dados ir ao ar. E eu também estou a ter erros sim.

5.0ºC, vento moderado de SE, céu pouco nublado. A nebulosidade já deve ter chegado a Elvas se a temp subiu.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2011 às 23:52)

Estremoz: o *vento*, de leste, tem vindo a intensificar-se, sendo agora *forte com rajadas*. A temperatura está nos 4,8 ºC e a pressão atmosférica actual é de 1020 hPa.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jan 2011 às 23:57)

Vento mais moderado; 3.2ºC.


----------



## amando96 (22 Jan 2011 às 00:04)

Mínima de ontem chegou aos 7.6ºC, vamos ver se arrefece mais durante a noite


----------



## trovoadas (22 Jan 2011 às 00:25)

Vento moderado a forte de nordeste que levanta bastante poeira por vezes!

O frio ainda não é muito mas tem estado progressivamente a arrefecer (às 20horas tavam 11ºc pelo termómetro do carro), agora deve estar bastante menos penso eu!


----------



## actioman (22 Jan 2011 às 00:37)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp. Máxima: 10,5ºC (16h)
Temp. Mínima: 4,1ºC (22h)

Neste momento registo 4,6ºC, H.R.: 24% e Pressão Atmosférica: 1020hPa.

Dia marcado pela sensação térmica baixa e muito desagradável.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Jan 2011 às 01:20)

Cá estou pelo Algarve na Altura. hehehe
Por aqui agora sigo com 7ºC.

Em Évora a estação marca já 3.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2011 às 08:21)

Estremoz: Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, *vento forte com rajadas* de leste, temperatura agora de 1,4 ºC e pressão atmosférica de 1018 hPa.
A madrugada foi de vento muito forte.


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2011 às 11:27)

Notícias da parte mais quente do país. Tempo encoberto, ainda sem chuva e com 9ºC. Vento moderado de leste com o mar bem nervoso nesta altura.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2011 às 12:12)

Mínima de -0,4 ºC na estação de Degracia Cimeira.

O vento sopra moderado a forte de Leste.


----------



## sielwolf (22 Jan 2011 às 12:51)

Monchique: 

Temperatura actual: 7,6 ºC 
Temperatura máxima: 9,1 ºC 
Temperatura mínima: 5,5C 
Humidade relativa: 67 % 
Pressao atmosférica: 1014,5 hPa 
Precipitação: 0 mm


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2011 às 13:03)

5ºC, céu nublado, vento forte a *muito forte* com rajadas *excepcionalmente fortes* por vezes levantando grandes quantidades de poeira e abanando os postes de electricidade violentamente. Em média as rajadas são fortes mas depois aparecem aquelas longas e bem fortíssimas


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2011 às 13:25)

sielwolf disse:


> Monchique:
> 
> Temperatura actual: 7,6 ºC
> Temperatura máxima: 9,1 ºC
> ...



A cota de neve no domingo ao fim da tarde andará pelos 1000m com alguns aguaceiros possíveis. Vou tentar dar lá um salto para apanhar um dos dias mais frios do ano...


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jan 2011 às 13:27)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o céu está muito nublado, já vão caindo umas pingas visíveis no vidro do carro e o vento está moderado de N/NE, dando uma sensação enorme de frio.

A mínima da noite foi de 9,6ºC, e neste momento estão 11,6ºC.


----------



## sielwolf (22 Jan 2011 às 13:32)

Por Portimão começa a pingar. O termómetro na varanda indica uma temperatura a rondar os 12ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jan 2011 às 13:39)

Boas, por aqui, a temperatura ainda não passou dos 10ºC, muito frio aliado ao vento forte com rajadas. Sigo com 9.4ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2011 às 13:41)

Vento de 56.2 km/h registado pela estação amadora da cidade de Portalegre há minutos, a mais alta de sempre da estação, mas não foi tão grande como as duas últimas rajadas que certamente alcançaram os 80 km/h.

5ºC, céu nublado e vento forte. Agora espero por Segunda-Feira, a ver se a atmosfera nos quer dar um pouco de neve.


----------



## actioman (22 Jan 2011 às 13:57)

Por cá a mínima foi de 1ºC, esperava menos. Mas o factor vento aliado à nebulosidade alta limitou a descida.

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se nublado por nuvens altas e registo 6,4ºC.

Deixo aqui um registo que não deixa de ter a sua graça:








Pois é até a EMA do Kraliv insiste na queda de neve! E a última vez que ela a apresentou (10JAN11), nevou!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Jan 2011 às 14:11)

por Serpa céu muito nublado com 13 ºC


----------



## David sf (22 Jan 2011 às 14:16)

luis mestre disse:


> por Serpa céu muito nublado com 13 ºC



Eu hoje, para variar um pouco, estou do lado frio, só tenho 7ºC. A mínima foi de 1,2ºC, excelente se considerarmos que esteve vento forte e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (22 Jan 2011 às 14:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vento de 56.2 km/h registado pela estação amadora da cidade de Portalegre há minutos, a mais alta de sempre da estação, mas não foi tão grande como as duas últimas rajadas que certamente alcançaram os 80 km/h.
> 
> 5ºC, céu nublado e vento forte. Agora espero por Segunda-Feira, a ver se a atmosfera nos quer dar um pouco de neve.



Voces ai estão com um WindChill de -2ºC

Évora agora com 6ºC. A minima foi de 1ºC

Em Altura onde eu estou está a choviscar e estão 10ºC


----------



## Sulman (22 Jan 2011 às 15:25)

Arraiolos: 7.9ºC


----------



## Sulman (22 Jan 2011 às 15:46)

Arraiolos : 7º


----------



## Aurélio (22 Jan 2011 às 15:53)

Boa tarde, afinal ainda não abalei para Faro

Uma curiosidade, sabiam que agora o IM dá as actualizações do Radar de 10 em 10 minutos ..
Por exemplo a actualização actual é as 15h40, isto agora sim, é uma preciosa ajuda para saber-se o verdadeiro estado do tempo há aquela hora...
Registo ainda para a ocorrência de trovoadas isoladas a sudoeste de Sagres !!


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2011 às 15:56)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa tarde, afinal ainda não abalei para Faro
> 
> Uma curiosidade, sabiam que agora o IM dá as actualizações do Radar de 10 em 10 minutos ..
> Por exemplo a actualização actual é as 15h40, isto agora sim, é uma preciosa ajuda para saber-se o verdadeiro estado do tempo há aquela hora...



Já sabemos desde 7 de Janeiro. 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/cooperacao-com-o-instituto-de-meteorologia-5253.html


----------



## amando96 (22 Jan 2011 às 16:02)

Hoje:
Mínima(até agora): 6.1 °C
Máxima: 8.3 °C
Actual: 8.3 °C

À pouco caíram uns aguaceiros.(vestigios)

Sente-se muito mais frio, HR a 60%, se bem que poderia ser ainda mais baixa...

Ver se esta noite arrefece mais


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2011 às 16:57)

Está a chover bem durante os últimos 10 minutos e o frio não é muito.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2011 às 17:03)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 8,1 ºC (15h28) 
Temperatura mínima = 1,2 ºC (09h14) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*A noite passada ficou marcada pelo vento forte com rajadas muito fortes de leste. O céu tem estado sempre muito nublado por nuvens altas e a pressão atmosférica  começou a descer ... *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = *1,2 ºC* (dia 22).


----------



## Sulman (22 Jan 2011 às 17:03)

Arraiolos: 5,1ºC


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2011 às 17:35)

Já não chove há algum tempo mas o céu está novamente a prometer...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2011 às 18:03)

Estremoz: 4,2 ºC e 1015 hPa; céu cada vez mais carregado a sul ...


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2011 às 18:05)

E volta novamente a chover...


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2011 às 18:22)

Estamos como na parte da manhã. Agora já noite e com 9ºC. Na serra está bastante mais frio com 5-6 graus. Alguns aguaceiros por vezes moderados mas sem grande acumulação. Agora sim está a arrefecer...


----------



## amando96 (22 Jan 2011 às 19:09)

Por aqui ainda está nos 6.7ºC 1mm de acumulado


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2011 às 19:10)

Uns gélidos 2.7ºC a descer rápido, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado. Deve estabilizar ou aumentar... Ou será que não? 

Edit 19:13: Estável: 2.6; 2.7; 2.6; 2.7....
Edit2: 2.5ºC!

Edit: 19:16: A nebulosidade começa a chegar; 3.3ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jan 2011 às 19:32)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado e com bastante frio.  A parte da tarde foi de alguma chuva fraca a partir das 16h30m. O vento continua a soprar moderado a forte de nordeste/leste. De salientar, que a sensação térmica deve andar pelos 3ºC.

Máxima: 9.9ºC 
mínima: 7.6ºC
actual: 7.8ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## Redfish (22 Jan 2011 às 19:59)

Chuva fraca mas um   daqueles....


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2011 às 20:06)

Temp. subiu muito, 4.1ºC, céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento moderado.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Jan 2011 às 20:12)

Chove muito fraco em Loulé com 6ºC de temperatura e vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes que mais parece gelo.
De salientar a diferença de temperatura em 7km. Ainda à minutos desloquei-me de uma zona perto de Quarteira a cerca de 40m de altitude para a minha residência em Loulé a 190m e a temperatura desceu dos 8,5ºc para os 6ºc, ou seja 2,5ºc em 7km e numa variação de  150m de altitude.


----------



## fragoso6 (22 Jan 2011 às 22:21)

chove moderado em castro verde...


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2011 às 22:40)

Dados da estação de Cerro Negro (Almodôvar):

Temperatura: 4ºC

Vento : 24,5 Km/h de Leste

Condições :  Aguaceiros

Sensação térmica: -1ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Jan 2011 às 22:43)

reparem na seguinte imagem, parece que afinal vai chover 
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/#


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2011 às 22:53)

Chover sim... mas o Vale do Guadiana anda pelos 9ºC...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Jan 2011 às 22:56)

pois aí é que está o problema pois apesar de talvez chover em Serpa estão 7ºC, por isso lá se vai a neve mais uma vez.
PS: amanhã vou improvisar um abrigo, apenas algo que proteja a sensor do sol


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jan 2011 às 22:58)

Na estação meteorológica de Degracia Cimeira, já 2,2 ºC.

Veremos até onde vai.


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2011 às 22:59)

Em Panóias - Ourique, choveu na última hora com 5ºC e HR 80%

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUNDEFIN143


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2011 às 23:04)

Em Monchique, choveu às 21H com 5,5ºC - 6,0ºC e HR 90%

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUNDEFIN39


----------



## HotSpot (22 Jan 2011 às 23:06)

Nos 2 casos que referi, curioso o facto da chegada da precipitação, mesmo sendo noite, não levar à subida da temperatura mas até a uma ligeira descida.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Jan 2011 às 23:23)

Já chove em serpa


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jan 2011 às 23:27)

Por cá já choveu, tendo acumulado 3mm no Sitio das Fontes e 2,2mm em Silves.

O frio continua, agora com 8,7ºC no Sitio das Fontes, acompanhado de vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2011 às 23:31)

2.8ºC, vento moderado de NNE, céu nublado. A precipitação parece estar parada no mesmo sítio ou seja, Portalegre vai ficar a ver navios.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2011 às 23:41)

Das 20h às 21h:

- EMA de Almodôvar (Cerro Negro), a 400m de altitude registava 4,0ºC e 1,8mm de precipitação.












Das 21h às 22h:

- EMA de Almodôvar (Cerro Negro), a 400m de altitude registava 3,9ºC e 0,7mm de precipitação.

- EMA de Castro Verde (Neves Corvo), a 225m de altitude, registava 3,8mm de precipitação e uma temperatura de 5,6ºC (-2ºC que na hora anterior).


----------



## Kraliv (22 Jan 2011 às 23:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> 2.8ºC, vento moderado de NNE, céu nublado. *A precipitação parece estar parada no mesmo sítio ou seja, Portalegre vai ficar a ver navios*.




Hoje não está previsto a chuva chegar a Portalegre  se tiver que chover aí por cima, será na madrugada/manhã de segunda-feira.


Bem, temperatura actual por cá nos 4.8ºC, ontem a estas horas estava cerca de 1ºC abaixo. Humidade 23%, Pressão 1015hPa.

A máxima de hoje foi de 7.2ºC e a mínima de 1ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2011 às 23:54)

A run das 18z do GFS insiste em neve na Segunda-Feira, cota 405m. Mas a temperatura a 850 hpa é positiva. 
2.7ºC, vento moderado.

Curiosidade:
Descobri por carta militar que estou a 400m. Lá sei vai alguma neve que pensava ser prevista acima de 420m... xD


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2011 às 00:16)

O freemeteo tem como condições actuais em Barranco do Velho 3ºC e Saraiva.  Interessante coloca neve durante a manhã em Barranco do Velho.


----------



## actioman (23 Jan 2011 às 03:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O freemeteo tem como condições actuais em Barranco do Velho 3ºC e Saraiva.  Interessante coloca neve durante a manhã em Barranco do Velho.



Sim, eu penso que isso sai de forma automática e havendo precipitação e uma temperatura baixa é provável!

Por aqui o dia foi fresco, mas não tão frio como eu esperava. 

Extremos do dia:

Temp. Máxima: 7,6ºC (15h)
Temp. Mínima: 1ºC (06h)

Dia marcado pelo ambiente frio e nebulosidade alta.

Neste momento despeço-me com céu parcialmente nublado e 2,3ºC. Pelo "andar da carruagem" duvido que vá aos negativos...


----------



## Agreste (23 Jan 2011 às 08:46)

Sensações térmicas desta manhã:

Aljezur ------------------- (+8ºC) => (+5ºC) (15Km/h, NE)
Sagres -------------------(+9ºC) => (+5ºC) (30 Km/h, E)
Portimão ----------------- (+8ºC) => (+5ºC) (20 Km/h, NE)
Faro --------------------- (+9ºC) => (+5ºC) (34 Km/h, NE)
Castro Marim ------------- (+8ºC) => (+5ºC) (22 Km/h, NE)
Martinlongo -------------- (+5ºC) => (+3ºC) (9 Km/h, NE)
Cerro Negro (Almodôvar) -- (+3ºC) => (-2ºC) (22 Km/h, E)

Não há chuva mas não deve tardar.


----------



## Happy (23 Jan 2011 às 09:21)

Boas,

Sou seguidor do fórum, mas é a primeira vez que escrevo. Fui até a Foia e posso dizer que está muito frio lá em cima. Estavam 2 graus no topo da serra e caiam uns pinguitos mas nada de elemento branco. Agora estavam umas abertas o que estava a fazer aumentar a temperatura e parece estar a abrir cada vez mais o céu. Durante a noite a temperatura não desceu muito mas esteve mesmo muito vento na serra.. 

Em Portimão estão 9º. Acho que se houver alguma coisa só para a próxima noite.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2011 às 10:19)

2.2ºC, vento moderado a forte, céu nublado.


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 11:06)

Bom dia achem que com cota a 823 e 4 graus cai neve?


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 11:12)

Tive a ver o freemeteo da neve fraca para as 10 da noite para castro verde.


----------



## vinc7e (23 Jan 2011 às 11:14)

fragoso6 disse:


> Bom dia achem que com cota a 823 e 4 graus cai neve?



É difícil...mas não impossível,
depende da humidade (quanto mais baixa melhor) e do vento.


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 11:15)

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=19&la=18&gid=2269494&nDate=1
chuva fraca ou saraiva.e possivel?


----------



## dpaes (23 Jan 2011 às 11:16)

Tá mesmo frio....


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2011 às 11:23)

Happy disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sou seguidor do fórum, mas é a primeira vez que escrevo. Fui até a Foia e posso dizer que está muito frio lá em cima. Estavam 2 graus no topo da serra e caiam uns pinguitos mas nada de elemento branco. Agora estavam umas abertas o que estava a fazer aumentar a temperatura e parece estar a abrir cada vez mais o céu. Durante a noite a temperatura não desceu muito mas esteve mesmo muito vento na serra..
> 
> Em Portimão estão 9º. Acho que se houver alguma coisa só para a próxima noite.



Bem-vindo 

Passa no tópico das apresentações


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Jan 2011 às 12:12)

Aqui no Algarve em Altura estão 6ºC.
E por volta das 10 horas ainda estavam 4ºC

Atenção que isto pelo termómetro do meu carro, mas até costuma ser bastante exacto em andamento. Como foi hoje.
Por aqui não tenho mais meios, só em Évora.


Não estou em Évora mas deixo o reporte de lá:
A mínima em Évora foi de 1,3ºC e actualmente estão 4.3ºC.


----------



## Sulman (23 Jan 2011 às 12:38)

Arraiolos:

Minima: -1.4ºC

Actual: + 3.3ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2011 às 13:40)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e muito frio, um dia dos mais frios desde Março de 2005, a temperatura é de 7.9ºC, a máxima de 8.4ºC. O vento sopra forte de leste. A sensação de frio é terrível na rua. 

As barras de Alvor e Lagos encontram-se fechadas e barra Faro/Olhão está condicionada a embarcações com menos de 10 metros. A ondulação está alta a rondar os 4.5 a 5 metros de sueste no Algarve.

Temperaturas neste momento em algumas localidades do Algarve (13h42m):

Albufeira 10.4ºC
Almancil 9.9ºC
Benafim Alto Fica 9.0ºC
Faro(Região de Turismo) 8.9ºC
Olhão 7.8ºC
Tavira 7.8ºC
São Brás de Alportel 6.7ºC
Monchique 5.5ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2011 às 14:05)

Mina do Bugalho, Alandroal: 7ºC, vento moderado a forte com rajadas de E, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## amando96 (23 Jan 2011 às 14:06)

Por aqui a máxima até agora ficou nos 7.2ºC! ou seja, a temperatura máxima é mais baixa que a temperatura minima prevista 

De momento chove fraco, "gota a gota".

Temperatura actual é de 6.3ºC, humidade nos 83%.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2011 às 14:09)

Temperatura em descida 7.5ºC neste momento.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2011 às 14:17)

Boa tarde,

No Sitio das Fontes a temperatura está nos 11,2ºC, acompanhada de vento fraco a moderado de NE, dando uma sensação térmica de 9,4ºC neste momento. A minima da noite foi de 8,4ºC.


----------



## Agreste (23 Jan 2011 às 14:33)

Sensações térmicas do máximo do dia (13h), dados do IM:

Aljezur ------------------- (+11ºC) => (+9ºC) (13Km/h, NE)
Sagres -------------------(+11ºC) => (+7ºC) (32 Km/h, E)
Portimão ----------------- (+11ºC) => (+8ºC) (21 Km/h, NE)
Faro --------------------- (+10ºC) => (+6ºC) (39 Km/h, NE)
Castro Marim ------------- (+8ºC) => (+4ºC) (27 Km/h, NE)
Martinlongo -------------- (.......) => (.......) (...............)
Cerro Negro (Almodôvar) -- (+5ºC) => (0ºC) (32 Km/h, E)


----------



## Sulman (23 Jan 2011 às 14:36)

Arraiolos: 5.3º


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2011 às 14:52)

Boas
Pela Lagoa de st André, sigo com 7.2º, vento moderado de NE/ENE, e céu encoberto....durate a noite a minima foi de 5.4º e ocorreram aguaceiros que poderiam ter sido de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra de Grandola caso houvesse mais frio nos niveis medios

De resto...esta gente nada habituada ao frio está toda enfiada ou em casa ou no café a beber café com "cheirinho"


----------



## Sulman (23 Jan 2011 às 15:17)

Arraiolos:

Temperatura Prevista às 15h: 8.3ºC

Temperatura verificada: 5ºC


----------



## Brunomc (23 Jan 2011 às 15:37)

Por Montemor-o-Novo céu muito nublado e 8.5¤C..o vento é fraco a moderado de NE/E


----------



## actioman (23 Jan 2011 às 15:39)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mina do Bugalho, Alandroal: 7ºC, vento moderado a forte com rajadas de E, céu pouco nublado.



Estás aqui perto da minha terrinha! 

Por aqui reporto igualmente 7ºC, céu parcialmente nublado e o famoso vento de bater o dente! A mínima da noite foi 0,5ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2011 às 15:46)

actioman disse:


> Estás aqui perto da minha terrinha!
> 
> Por aqui reporto igualmente 7ºC, céu parcialmente nublado e o famoso vento de bater o dente! A mínima da noite foi 0,5ºC.




Mina do Bugalho:
7.3ºC, continua o vento forte de E/NE de bater o dente, a chuva parece querer estar a vir em breve, ou será que estou enganado? E gosto da previsão do GFS para Portalegre: Neve. Mas não acredito.


----------



## amando96 (23 Jan 2011 às 15:58)

6.4ºC, vejo alguma nebulosidade baixa a vir de NE, que parece que vejo a deixar precipitação nas zonas mais altas da serra.


----------



## Agreste (23 Jan 2011 às 16:06)

amando96 disse:


> 6.4ºC, vejo alguma nebulosidade baixa a vir de NE, que parece que vejo a deixar precipitação nas zonas mais altas da serra.



Neblina ou nevoeiro? No radar parecem aguaceiros... Vou até lá para ver.


----------



## Happy (23 Jan 2011 às 16:13)

Começaram a cair uns pingos em Portimão..

Consigo ver o que o topode da Fóia esta tapado com nuvens mas está a ficar escuro. Como acham que está o topo da serra? Será que cai alguma coisa?


----------



## Kraliv (23 Jan 2011 às 16:37)

Boas,


Esta madrugada/manhã já nevou no sul da extremadura espanhola, em Cabeza la Vaca (Badajoz)








E também em mais alguns "pueblos", Tentudía, Monesterio, na Serra Morena 

http://www.hoy.es/20110123/local/prov-badajoz/nieve-caida-badajoz-obliga-201101231119.html


Aqui pelo alentejo central, temperatura nos 7.3ºC e vento com rajadas próximas dos 40km/h que incomoda bastante e causa um Chill bastante desagradável.

Venha lá o inicio da madrugada para ver no que dá ...se bem que o Meteograma MeteoPT/GFS é uma desanimação total. 

.


----------



## amando96 (23 Jan 2011 às 16:45)

Outra vez nos 6.3ºC, mas agora deve começar a baixar mais rápido 

Mínima: 6.1ºC(até agora)
Máxima: 7.2ºC

alguns pingos dispersos.


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 17:16)

Por aqui caem pingos grosso, ceu escuro,marcam 5 graus no meu carro,muito frio,gfs da para aqui saraiva,vamos a ver.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2011 às 17:18)

Mina do Bugalho:
6ºC, vento moderado a forte, céu nublado. Redondo reporta chuva fraca.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2011 às 17:45)

A estação de Monchique (~450m), está a acumular precipitação e regista uma temperatura actual de 4,3ºC.


----------



## actioman (23 Jan 2011 às 17:47)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> Esta madrugada/manhã já nevou no sul da extremadura espanhola, em Cabeza la Vaca (Badajoz)
> ...



Pois... Mas essa povoação está a uns meros 700 metros de altitude . Não neva por lá todos os dias, mas é "mais comum" que em outra qualquer terra alentejana.

Por aqui a máxima ficou nos 7,3ºC (menos uma décima que ontem). Neste momento registo 5,8ºC. Céu cada vez mais nublado, em especial a Sul. A sensação de frio na rua é bem acentuada.


----------



## amando96 (23 Jan 2011 às 18:20)

Actual: 5.6ºC, que também é a mínima, vento cada vez mais forte, HR a 96%


----------



## actioman (23 Jan 2011 às 18:26)

amando96 disse:


> Actual: 5.6ºC, que também é a mínima, vento cada vez mais forte, HR a 96%



Essa HR é que não é lá muito boa para ver alguma coisa com temperaturas tão positivas... 

Por aqui vou com 5,7ºC e uma H.R. com 30%.


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 18:32)

Por aqui chove moderado 4.5 graus...humidade 76...acham que da para nevar se descer para 3 graus?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jan 2011 às 18:32)

Em beja já caíram flocos de neve


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 18:38)

luis mestre disse:


> Em beja já caíram flocos de neve



agua neve?aqui so chuva


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jan 2011 às 18:41)

luis mestre disse:


> Em beja já caíram flocos de neve



Foi água-neve ou mesmo neve?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jan 2011 às 18:42)

Foi apenas uns flocos


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 18:44)

luis mestre disse:


> Foi apenas uns flocos



Meia duzia?
aqui por castro verde nada so chuva fraca


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2011 às 18:45)

Em Olhão, temperatura em 6.5ºC e vai chovendo com pingas grossas.  Vai nevar ui ui vai nevar ui ui.  Amanhã, vou acordar e ter um manto branco sobre Olhão mais nada.


----------



## Teles (23 Jan 2011 às 18:45)




----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2011 às 18:48)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 7,4 ºC (15h20) 
Temperatura mínima = - 0,5 ºC (08h22) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 4,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Aumento da nebulosidade nas últimas horas, com o céu encoberto por nuvens altas e médias. Vento moderado de leste, com algumas rajadas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = *- 0,5 ºC* (dia 23).


----------



## Agreste (23 Jan 2011 às 18:49)

Estive lá em cima no Caldeirão e a única coisa que é possível ver é chuva misturada com um nevoeiro gelado e muito vento. Isto apenas nos 5-6km em torno do Radar do IM (acima dos 550m). Estão 3,0ºC lá em cima e 7,0ºC por aqui. Neste momento está a chover e a temperatura está a baixar ligeiramente...


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 18:49)

Ja repararam na zona de faro esse circulo no radar?


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2011 às 18:52)

fragoso6 disse:


> Ja repararam na zona de faro esse circulo no radar?



Está lá quase sempre, é eco do radar, falsa precipitação.


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 18:53)

Ha ok obrigado pela informacao,nao sabia,acho que vai nevar por aqui...


----------



## Stormm (23 Jan 2011 às 18:55)

Vento muito forte e bastante gelado com chuva neste momento!!
O dia todo com céu nublado e agora no principio da noite chega a chuva e aumenta a intensidade do vento.


----------



## Happy (23 Jan 2011 às 19:06)

Boas,

Estive agora na Foia e está mesmo muito frio. Estava a começar a chover forte e estavam 2.5º. Em relação a neve ou água-neve não me parece. Só se for de madrugada e temperatura baixar muito. Ontem a temperatura manteve-se sempre estável durante a noite, por isso não acredito que seja muito diferente hoje.

Qual é a vossa opnião?


----------



## viton (23 Jan 2011 às 19:08)

em montemor o novo cai gelo misturado com chuva, quando cai no chao derrete


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2011 às 19:08)

Image satellite météo infrarouge animée et colorisée pour l'Europe


----------



## amando96 (23 Jan 2011 às 19:19)

5ºC, chuva fraca, 1mm de acumulado, humidade muito alta ainda, teria de chegar aos 50% e mesmo assim as probabilidades de neve seriam baixas... 
Alguém tem dados do dia 28, 29 e 30 de Janeiro de 2006? 

Ver se me baldo às aulas para ir passear pela serra amanhã


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2011 às 19:25)

Por Olhão, continua a descida sigo com 6.0ºC e continua a chover.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2011 às 19:28)

Boa noite!
Isto está mesmo frio por aqui!!!

A máxima do dia foi de 11,5ºC, e neste momento sigo com 7,8ºC no Sitio das Fontes, com 2,2mm acumulados até agora! Chove fraco mas constante.

Por Silves a temperatura está nos 6,9ºC, com 1mm acumulado até ao momento.

Quem sabe se na Fóia ainda cairão alguns flocos!!? Difícil, muito provavelmente! Neste momento estão por lá 4,3ºC, mas a temperatura aos 850hPa é que não deverá ser suficientemente baixa!


----------



## David sf (23 Jan 2011 às 19:30)

Saí de Nisa às 6 da tarde com céu limpo, a partir de Monforte deixaram-se de ver as estrelas, estou agora em Estremoz, não deve faltar muito para cruzar a primeira linha de instabilidade que às 19 horas estava por Portel. De notar o dia gelado que esteve, apanhei na zona de Vila Velha de Ródão temperaturas sempre inferiores a 6 graus e vento sempre forte. A ver se tenho a sorte de apanhar precipitação em Évoramonte, que é dos locais que acho que hoje podem ser premiados.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2011 às 19:37)

viton disse:


> em montemor o novo cai gelo misturado com chuva, quando cai no chao derrete



Boa sorte com isso, a ver se se transforma em neve. E fotos se a houver já que eu, vou ter nicles. 

De volta a Portalegre: 3.9ºC, céu estrelado, vento moderado.


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 19:50)

afinal cai neve pelo alentejo ou nao?reportem...


----------



## David sf (23 Jan 2011 às 19:56)

Chuviscos, tudo líquido, uns km a norte de Évora.


----------



## Brunomc (23 Jan 2011 às 19:57)

> Chuviscos, tudo líquido, uns km a norte de Évora.



Aqui por Vendas Novas a mesma coisa


----------



## vagas (23 Jan 2011 às 19:59)

Montemor a 20m atrás chuvisco com uns objectos meio brancos no meio do chuvisco, vento agora a intensificar-se


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2011 às 20:04)

Pelo SAT24 observa-se que esta massa de ar que está a dar origem a alguma precipitação segue para nordeste, afectando sobretudo o noroeste do Algarve, o Baixo Alentejo e o extremo sul do Alto Alentejo.
Por Estremoz agora menos nebulosidade e algumas estrelas ...


----------



## Kraliv (23 Jan 2011 às 20:05)

actioman disse:


> Pois... Mas essa povoação está a uns meros 700 metros de altitude . Não neva por lá todos os dias, mas é "mais comum" que em outra qualquer terra alentejana.
> ...



Olha..faz lá as tuas reportagens do alto de Vila Boím e deixa espaço para quem quer noticiar também algo, ok? Já tou é a ficar farto do teu tipo de post sempre a querer insinuar algo sobre o que os outros escrevem.. nunca nada está ao teu gosto 


Temperatura nos 6.6ºC sem alteração significativa nas ultimas horas.


----------



## jorgepaulino (23 Jan 2011 às 20:10)

Kraliv disse:


> Olha..faz lá as tuas reportagens do alto de Vila Boím e deixa espaço para quem quer noticiar também algo, ok? Já tou é a ficar farto do teu tipo de post sempre a querer insinuar algo sobre o que os outros escrevem.. nunca nada está ao teu gosto
> 
> 
> Temperatura nos 6.6ºC sem alteração significativa nas ultimas horas.



Tssst tssst, tenham lá calma a neve  vai sobrar para toda a gente!
Agora vamos dar os parabéns ao Coelho !


----------



## Happy (23 Jan 2011 às 20:13)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Agora vamos dar os parabéns ao Coelho !



lol


----------



## amando96 (23 Jan 2011 às 20:17)

4.4ºC, HR nos 95% chuva fraca, isto é capaz de ainda descer mais uns graus...


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 20:18)

Ainda nao neva em lado nenhum?


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2011 às 20:19)

Nada de neve. Baixo Alentejo como vamos?

4ºC, vento forte, céu nublado.


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 20:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nada de neve. Baixo Alentejo como vamos?
> 
> 4ºC, vento moderado, céu nublado.



Ve la se sabes vento este e nuvens baixas brancas que indicam?chove fraco...


----------



## David sf (23 Jan 2011 às 20:22)

Chove já com alguma intensidade, intervalado com períodos de chuvisco, mas tudo líquido, à cota 200 junto a São Manços. Não acredito que à cota 300 em Portel esteja muito diferente, creio que as atenções se devem virar para Estremoz, Elvas e Portalegre.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2011 às 20:29)

5.5ºC e levo 1 mm acumulado. O vento sopra forte e o windchill é de 0ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2011 às 20:35)

David sf disse:


> Chove já com alguma intensidade, intervalado com períodos de chuvisco, mas tudo líquido, à cota 200 junto a São Manços. Não acredito que à cota 300 em Portel esteja muito diferente, creio que as atenções se devem virar para Estremoz, Elvas e Portalegre.



Mas a precipitação não ia parar por baixo do distrito de Portalegre? Se é assim ainda poderemos ter surpresas? 

3.7ºC, resto na mesma.


----------



## actioman (23 Jan 2011 às 20:38)

Kraliv disse:


> Olha..faz lá as tuas reportagens do alto de Vila Boím e deixa espaço para quem quer noticiar também algo, ok? Já tou é a ficar farto do teu tipo de post sempre a querer insinuar algo sobre o que os outros escrevem.. nunca nada está ao teu gosto
> 
> 
> Temperatura nos 6.6ºC sem alteração significativa nas ultimas horas.





Estamos muito nervosos não?

Então em quem é que o meu post te indignou/ofendeu?
Desconhecia por completo essa animosidade pela minha pessoa? Podes ser mais concreto em termos de posts que insinuam algo? Só pode ser gozo ou mal entendido não? Algo aqui se me esta a escapar... 

Esta agora surpreendeu-me pela negativa! Ele há com cada coisa... Somos poucos aqui no Sul e ainda por cima é isto!? Sinceramente é de ficar completamente parvo com o que acabas de escrever?
O que escrevi foi para complementar algo importante que não ficou referido. Não é para isso que aqui estamos? Ser claros, objectivos e concretos no que escrevemos?
Eu a pensar que estava a ajudar e pumba toma lá um pontapé que é para te calares!
Quanto ao eu ir Alto de Vila Boim ou outro local qualquer, que não sei ao certo o que queres ao certo dizer (aqui sim insinuar), não te interessa que eu lá esteja? Preferes que o deixe de fazer? É simples kraliv, o fórum é democrático, falas as coisas de forma directa e clara. Dizes-me e pronto logo se resolve. Eu deixo de o fazer se te incomoda em algo ou saltas os meus postes e lês o que te interessa. É que ao ir para um local qualquer é para que tu e toda a comunidade esteja informada do que sucede, nada mais! E faço-o com gosto e sem interesse algum!

Agradeço que sejas mais claro e refiras em concreto o que se passa da tua pessoa para comigo (seja aqui ou por PM, é como te der mais jeito), que eu estou a leste desta situação em concreto... 

Bem ao que interessa 

Por aqui 4,8ºC e pelo radar não deve tardar muito a


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 20:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mas a precipitação não ia parar por baixo do distrito de Portalegre? Se é assim ainda poderemos ter surpresas?
> 
> 3.7ºC, resto na mesma.



Parar?quem nao sabe ver o radar do im?


----------



## David sf (23 Jan 2011 às 20:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mas a precipitação não ia parar por baixo do distrito de Portalegre? Se é assim ainda poderemos ter surpresas?
> 
> 3.7ºC, resto na mesma.



A olho, sem mais nenhum dado, parece-me que está a chover mais que o previsto. Só era esperada precipitação em Évora perto da meia noite, e há uma hora atrás já chovia na Azaruja, a meio caminho entre Évora e Estremoz. Pode ser que chegue aí.


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 20:42)

David sf disse:


> A olho, sem mais nenhum dado, parece-me que está a chover mais que o previsto. Só era esperada precipitação em Évora perto da meia noite, e à uma hora atrás já chovia na Azaruja, a meio caminho entre Évora e Estremoz. Pode ser que chegue aí.



aqui?tens visto os meus posts?ha mais de 3 horas que chove aqui...


----------



## David sf (23 Jan 2011 às 20:44)

fragoso6 disse:


> aqui?tens visto os meus posts?ha mais de 3 horas que chove aqui...



No telemóvel não consigo ver a tua localização, e não a sei de cor. De qualquer modo estava-me a referir a Portalegre, onde pelo menos há duas horas não chovia, porque eu estava lá.


----------



## amando96 (23 Jan 2011 às 20:46)

Jà tenho 4.2mm acumulados, temp ainda nos 4.4ºC, observo uns pingos assim mais pequenos que flutuam ligeiramente... como nunca vi neve cair não sei como é 

Mas duvido que neve, no ano passado houve um episódio parecido mas estavam 2ºC aposto que houve neve/água lá mais para a serra, mas aqui nada...


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 20:46)

David sf disse:


> No telemóvel não consigo ver a tua localização, e não a sei de cor. De qualquer modo estava-me a referir a Portalegre, onde pelo menos há duas horas não chovia, porque eu estava lá.



ok,estou no baixo alentejo castro verde...conheces?


----------



## actioman (23 Jan 2011 às 20:46)

Só para esclarecer, por aqui ainda nada de chuva!


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2011 às 20:52)

fragoso6 disse:


> Parar?quem nao sabe ver o radar do im?



Desculpe lá mas não é preciso fazer essas perguntas desnecessárias, eu sei ver o radar do IM mas eu estava-me a guiar pelas previsões e pelas imagens de satélite que pareciam que a precipitação ia parar por baixo do distrito


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 20:52)

SpiderVV disse:


> Desculpe lá mas não é preciso fazer essas perguntas desnecessárias, eu sei ver o radar do IM mas eu estava-me a guiar pelas previsões e pelas imagens de satélite que pareciam que a precipitação ia parar por baixo do distrito



nao falei para si,falei para o comentario apenas...


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2011 às 20:55)

Ora viva pessoal do Sul, está tudo muito nervoso por aqui...

Parece que viraram o mapa de Portugal ao contrario, poderá cair uns flocos no Alentejo e aqui em Bragança nem nuvens há no céu

Bom seguimento pessoal, espero que tenham muita sorte e se possível boas nevadas

*amando96* o que estás a ver talvez seja alguma água neve.


----------



## vinc7e (23 Jan 2011 às 20:55)

amando96 disse:


> como nunca vi neve cair não sei como é



Isso é bué triste 
Ver neve a cair é das coisas mais fascinantes do mundo 

Boa sorte, pode ser que a noite traga surpresas...ai pelo Alentejo


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 20:57)

Eu acho que cai neve no alentejo nao sei onde,mas ta vento leste,frio e chove,agora e esperar.


----------



## David sf (23 Jan 2011 às 21:07)

Agora que cheguei a casa, 3,7 graus, 73% de humidade e chuviscos. Nem um floco misturado. Mas com uma temperatura e uma humidade tão baixas não vou baixar a guarda. Desta vez nota-se a diferença da altitude, tenho 2 graus a menos que Évora que está mais a norte e tem isos mais baixas. Creio que se a intensidade da precipitação aumentar pode aparecer algum floco misturado no chuva.


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 21:08)

David sf disse:


> Agora que cheguei a casa, 3,7 graus, 73% de humidade e chuviscos. Nem um floco misturado. Mas com uma temperatura e uma humidade tão baixas não vou baixar a guarda. Desta vez nota-se a diferença da altitude, tenho 2 graus a menos que Évora que está mais a norte e isos mais baixas. Creio que se a intensidade da precipitação aumentar pode aparecer algum floco misturado no chuva.



aqui chove moderado,nada de flocos a mistura


----------



## Agreste (23 Jan 2011 às 21:13)

Será muito complicado. Na certa o que vai acontecer é o mesmo que eu vi aqui no Caldeirão. Chuva misturada com nevoeiro gelado e muito vento... 

Neste momento temos 6ºC e uma sensação térmica de 1ºC


----------



## Veterano (23 Jan 2011 às 21:13)

Dá gosto ver o pessoal do Sul estusiasmado com a possibilidade de neve!

  Espero que tenham sorte e que isso contribua para arrefecer alguns ânimos...


----------



## Stormm (23 Jan 2011 às 21:16)

Por aqui nao passa de chuva constante, vento bastante forte e muuuito frio
Esperar que haja neve por aqui? Tabem tá


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2011 às 21:17)

4.1ºC, teima em não descer. Nada de neve e vento forte de Leste. Boa sorte com o elemento branco, Baixo Alentejo. A ver se vem para cá também.


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 21:18)

Stormm disse:


> Por aqui nao passa de chuva constante, vento bastante forte e muuuito frio
> Esperar que haja neve por aqui? Tabem tá



Tas no algarve,ai nao cai de certeza,so no interior alentejano pudera cair.


----------



## David sf (23 Jan 2011 às 21:24)

Momento chave será a passagem da linha de precipitação que está neste momento a sul de Beja. Parece que aí a precipitação será mais forte, e poderá fazer cair mais temperaturas.







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 21:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> 4.1ºC, teima em não descer. Nada de neve e vento forte de Leste. Boa sorte com o elemento branco, Baixo Alentejo. A ver se vem para cá também.



Um amigo meu diz k esta aqui 1 grau,mas e um termometro no quintal,se estiver certo de certeza que aqui cai neve,lol...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (23 Jan 2011 às 21:25)

Chuva moderada aqui por Moura há cerca de 2 horas. Temperatura nos 4,3ºC. Hoje, por volta do meio-dia (quando fui votar), observei a precipitação de chuva gelada. Fazia um barulho curioso no carro e mantinha-se no casaco por 1 ou 2 segundos antes de derreter!!! A essa hora estavam cerca de 4ºC mas a humidade era bastante mais reduzida do que agora. Enfim, não tenho qualquer esperança de ver neve, pois Moura está a cerca de 190m de altitude, mas se chegar precipitação a Portalegre (bela cidade, onde já fui muito feliz ) acredito que possa cair algo por lá! Boa sorte a todos por essas bandas alto-alentejanas!


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 21:25)

David sf disse:


> Momento chave será a passagem da linha de precipitação que está neste momento a sul de Beja. Parece que aí a precipitação será mais forte, e poderá fazer cair mais temperaturas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois e nesta altura que pudera cair o elemento branco,lol...


----------



## amando96 (23 Jan 2011 às 21:25)

Agora parou de chuver e subiu para os 5ºC, windchill de 4ºC(segundo a minha estação que usa a formula velha, com a nova dá windchill de 3ºC, nas montanhas deve estar muito menos, vento está de este, eu estou a oeste de uma montanha, fica um pouco protegido, lá no topo nem se pode estar


----------



## cardu (23 Jan 2011 às 21:26)

já foi referido noutro tópico mas parece que o IM está a actualizar os alertas para o sul do continente


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 21:27)

cardu disse:


> já foi referido noutro tópico mas parece que o IM está a actualizar os alertas para o sul do continente



Nao aparece nada no im...


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2011 às 21:27)

Pela Lagoa de st andré estavam 6.9º e chovia fraco, ás 17:15h...a maxima atingiu 8.1º, mas o vento era cortante de NE.

Na serra de Grandola, pelas 17:45h, estavam 6º e ia chovento, com vento forte de NE...e o resto da viagem até Lisboa fez-se com alguns chuviscos e temperaturas na casa dos 8º.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2011 às 21:29)

O acumulado continua a aumentar. Vou com *6,6mm* no sitio das Fontes e *5mm* em Silves.

Quanto ao frio, 7,6ºC no Sitio das Fontes neste momento, e o meu termómetro caseiro dá-me 6,7ºC aqui em Silves. Com o ventinho que se faz sentir, está um frio daqueles!!!


----------



## cardu (23 Jan 2011 às 21:29)

fragoso6 disse:


> Nao aparece nada no im...



não aparece nada por isso mesmo.... porque ainda está em actualização....


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 21:31)

cardu disse:


> não aparece nada por isso mesmo.... porque ainda está em actualização....



ok ,estas bem informado,um abraco


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jan 2011 às 21:54)

Em Serpa e em Beja continua a chover
Temperaturas em Serpa 5ºC


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 21:54)

luis mestre disse:


> Em Serpa e em Beja continua a chover
> Temperaturas em Serpa 5ºC



Em castro verde 4 graus


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 22:15)

E a neve? nao me parece...


----------



## David sf (23 Jan 2011 às 22:19)

fragoso6 disse:


> E a neve? nao me parece...



Tu deves estar neste momento a ser afectado pela mancha de maior intensidade de precipitação. Que temperatura tens? E qual a sua tendência?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jan 2011 às 22:20)

Serpa com 4,8ºc.
Se não for hoje já não é......


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 22:20)

David sf disse:


> Tu deves estar neste momento a ser afectado pela mancha de maior intensidade de precipitação. Que temperatura tens? E qual a sua tendência?



tou com 4 graus,chove moderado,agora 3,5 graus
em beja tambem dados do IM


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Jan 2011 às 22:26)

cardu disse:


> já foi referido noutro tópico mas parece que o IM está a actualizar os alertas para o sul do continente



e já actualizou... sem qualquer alerta ... tudo verdinho

acho que eles andam por aqui e quiseram criar alguma emoção, para nos compensar das presidenciais.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2011 às 22:27)

4.6ºC  Céu nublado e vento moderado a forte. Pronto, acabou-se a neve.  Mas já devo ir bem com uma chuvinha


----------



## Aurélio (23 Jan 2011 às 22:29)

Boa noite ... se me permitem posso usar uma expressão popular?
Está uma ventania do catano aqui no Algarve e já vai no 3º dia assim ... e a sensação térmica é tremendamente desagradável ... digamos que em Faro ninguém mete os pés na rua 
Por aqui choveu "pingado" durante algum tempo ....
Vamos a ver se esta noite chove !!

Já agora o pessoal anda demasiado nervoso por aqui ....


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 22:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> 4.6ºC  Céu nublado e vento moderado a forte. Pronto, acabou-se a neve.  Mas já devo ir bem com uma chuvinha



Achas que no baixo alentejo ainda neve pouco?


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2011 às 22:31)

fragoso6 disse:


> Achas que no baixo alentejo ainda neve pouco?



Para ser honesto não sei, já estou a perder a esperança, apesar do radar mostrar precipitação ainda durante algum tempo.


----------



## fragoso6 (23 Jan 2011 às 22:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> Para ser honesto não sei, já estou a perder a esperança, apesar do radar mostrar precipitação ainda durante algum tempo.



Pois eu digo o mesmo,estou com 3,5 graus


----------



## sielwolf (23 Jan 2011 às 22:50)

por Monchique estão 4ºC. A mínima hoje foi de 3,8ºC. 
Precipitação acumulada : 7,8 mm


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2011 às 22:56)

Uma amiga minha acabou de me ligar de Évora a dizer que está a cair "grãos" de gelo. 

Suponho que seja "neve fina".


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2011 às 22:56)

No Sitio das Fontes, 7,9ºC neste momento e a subir...


----------



## amando96 (23 Jan 2011 às 22:58)

5.6ºC e a subir  5.5mm acumulados.

Está previsto na próxima Sexta-feira as temperaturas estarem bastante baixas, mas entretanto a previsão deve mudar...


----------



## Snow (23 Jan 2011 às 23:00)

foi por pouco, mas não foi desta.
a temp a 850hpa vai subir, e a temp a superfície também. esperemos para uma próxima oportunidade. Abraços


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2011 às 23:22)

5.0ºC, vento muito forte, céu apenas nublado. A neve foi uma miragem: neext!


----------



## belem (23 Jan 2011 às 23:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> 5.0ºC, vento muito forte, céu apenas nublado. A neve foi uma miragem: neext!



Talvez no alto da Serra tenha ocorrido alguma coisa.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2011 às 23:35)

belem disse:


> Talvez no alto da Serra tenha ocorrido alguma coisa.


Outra coisa senão montes de árvores arrancadas? Nem choveu.


----------



## David sf (23 Jan 2011 às 23:36)

3,1 graus, chuva moderada, tudo líquido. Ficou quase, pela n-ésima vez nos últimos 13 meses. Próximo fim de semana deve haver mais um 'quase'. Boa sorte para o distrito de Portalegre, deve estar quase a chegar aí.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Jan 2011 às 23:43)

Fujindo agora ao seguimento alguem aqui da Zona de Santiago do Cacem que me possa dizer com exactidão onde se encontra EMA de Alvalade do Sado. Para um trabalho com Urgencia. Peço desculpa


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2011 às 23:49)

David sf disse:


> Boa sorte para o distrito de Portalegre, deve estar quase a chegar aí.



 Que venha em estado sólido, sff.

Mas estão 5.2ºC. Vento muito forte mesmo com rajadas.


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2011 às 23:52)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Fujindo agora ao seguimento alguem aqui da Zona de Santiago do Cacem que me possa dizer com exactidão onde se encontra EMA de Alvalade do Sado. Para um trabalho com Urgencia. Peço desculpa



Situa-se muito possivelmente num vale proximo a Alvalade do Sado...já que é afectada por inversões por vezes muito fortes ( como Aljezur).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Jan 2011 às 23:58)

stormy disse:


> Situa-se muito possivelmente num vale proximo a Alvalade do Sado...já que é afectada por inversões por vezes muito fortes ( como Aljezur).



Obrigado Stormy


----------



## Agreste (24 Jan 2011 às 00:01)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Fujindo agora ao seguimento alguem aqui da Zona de Santiago do Cacem que me possa dizer com exactidão onde se encontra EMA de Alvalade do Sado. Para um trabalho com Urgencia. Peço desculpa



Talvez na Associação de Regantes e Beneficiários de Campilhas e do Alto Sado, do lado direito logo depois do cruzamento para a Alvalade no IC1...


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jan 2011 às 00:56)

Estremoz: Já chove  com uma temperatura de 3,4 ºC e vento moderado de leste


----------



## Kraliv (24 Jan 2011 às 01:03)

Boas,



Por aqui chove fraco desde cerca das 23.30h e a temperatura na última hora desceu 1ºC (ás 00.00h estavam 4.8ºC)...estando agora 3.8ºC e humidade de 45% (devia começar a nevar )

O vento também tem vindo a diminuir ligeiramente.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jan 2011 às 01:08)

Estremoz: Temperatura a baixar ... 3,0 ºC; praticamente não chove agora. É pena estar tanto vento ...  e com inversão térmica em altura ...


----------



## Sissi (24 Jan 2011 às 01:08)

será que essas pinguinhas ainda chegam aqui a portalegre??? e mais...se chegam com temperatura para virem no estado sólido???


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jan 2011 às 01:12)

Sissi disse:


> será que essas pinguinhas ainda chegam aqui a portalegre??? e mais...se chegam com temperatura para virem no estado sólido???



Dúvido que chegue a Portalegre. Pelo radar vê-se que só daqui a algumas horas poderá chegar aí ...

Amanhã os carros vão estar todos cobertos de gelo ... Vai ser uma boa surpresa para muita gente.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Jan 2011 às 01:13)

Évora:
De momento com 2.3ºC


----------



## Sissi (24 Jan 2011 às 01:14)

Gerofil disse:


> Dúvido que chegue a Portalegre. Pelo radar vê-se que só daqui a algumas horas poderá chegar aí ...



Pois e nessa altura a temperatura já subiu correcto?
mais uma vez a morrer na praia...ja estamos habituados!!!


----------



## actioman (24 Jan 2011 às 01:55)

Extremos do dia:

Temp. Máxima: 7,3ºC (15h)
Temp. Mínima: 0,5ºC (08h)

Neste momento ainda não chove e cada vez acho menos provável que o venha a fazer, pois parece haver uma barreira e fica tudo pelas bandas do Alandroal.
A temperatura actual é de 4,6ºC e tem variado apenas algumas décimas, ora sobe ora desce. A H.R. é de 47%.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Jan 2011 às 01:56)

Por Évora 2.1ºC e chuva fraca a moderada. Nada de elemento branco, grande desilusão. bahh

EDIT:
Até agora 1.8 mm acumulados desde as 23 horas


----------



## Sulman (24 Jan 2011 às 02:10)

Arraiolos: 1º e algum gelo misturado com a chuva, tanto se esperou por este evento e nada...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jan 2011 às 02:14)

Ontem a máxima foi de 6,4 ºC em Degracia Cimeira.


----------



## actioman (24 Jan 2011 às 02:31)

Por aqui começa a precipitar e é chuva! 

Infelizmente a meteo tem destas coisas. E vem bem gelada, pois agora que chove com alguma intensidade a temperatura desce rapidamente e já vai em 4ºC!

A cota de neve andará pelos tais 500/600m garantidamente! 

Portalegre e Marvão é a vossa vez, pode que...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Jan 2011 às 02:36)

Évora, a temperatura estabilizou e tente a começar a subir um pouco, também parou de chover.


----------



## Sulman (24 Jan 2011 às 02:43)

Arraiolos: Ligeira subida de temperatura 1.2ºC. Parou de chover neste momento, penso que, pela primeira vez em 5 anos, não veremos flocos de neve a cair sobre a vila de Arraiolos. No ano passado por esta altura já tinha nevado.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jan 2011 às 08:00)

Sissi disse:


> Pois e nessa altura a temperatura já subiu correcto?
> mais uma vez a morrer na praia...ja estamos habituados!!!



E de novo aconteceu. Irra neve!  Nem choveu.

4ºC, vento forte com rajadas muito fortes.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jan 2011 às 09:03)

Bom dia,

A noite por aqui foi de alguma chuva, tendo acumulado *9,2mm * no Sitio das Fontes e *7mm* em Silves.

A minima da noite foi de 8,2ºC e neste momento sigo com 11,1ºC, acompanhados de vento fraco a moderado de E.


----------



## Kraliv (24 Jan 2011 às 09:53)

Boas,


Manhã com o sol a querer mostra-se mas, no entanto, ainda insuficiente para aquecer!

A temperatura mínima foi de 3.6ºC (1.14h) e a madrugada não trouxe nada aqui pelo Redondo, ao contrário do que me informaram sobre a zona de Borba/Vila Viçosa onde poderá ter caído alguma neve,_ sleet!?_ 

Sigo com 6.3ºC e ainda com um vento bastante desagradável


----------



## Aurélio (24 Jan 2011 às 10:32)

Por aqui a ventania tornou-se hino ... 4º dia consectivo com rajadas superiores a 70 km/h .... e chuva nem vê-la !!!
Se no Barlavento parece ter chovido por aqui nadinha ....


----------



## actioman (24 Jan 2011 às 11:22)

Por cá também tive alguma desilusão, mas atendendo ao que vinha a ser modelado só mesmo algo de inaudito é que poderia fazer cair alguma neve a cotas dos 300-400m. O máximo que vi foi algum gelo nas pingas mais grossas que batiam nos vidros e quando a precipitação era mais intensa. Aliás as nuvens por aqui eram de tipo baixo muito finas deixando ver a lua perfeitamente. Por isso faltou temperatura aos 850hPa e precipitação suficiente. A temperatura andou sempre entre os 3ºC e os 4ºC e a H.R. apesar de ser favorável não pôde fazer milagres! 

Neste momento 7ºC e sol a brilhar com o céu parcialmente nublado. O vento vai fazendo com que a sensação térmica continue desagradável em especial à sombra.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jan 2011 às 12:01)

8ºC por aqui com um vento extremamente desagradável. 3º dia com vento moderado a forte e com grandes picos em certas partes do dia. Céu limpo. 0.0mm.


----------



## amando96 (24 Jan 2011 às 13:29)

Mínima: 5.6ºC
Máxima e actual: 9ºC
Chuva: 0.5mm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Jan 2011 às 13:33)

Évora:
Por aqui a minima foi de 2.1ºC 
Precipitação acumulada de 2mm
Acualmente estão 8.1ºC, já é bem quentinho, sabe bem estar ao sol, mas ja esta a ficar Nublano


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jan 2011 às 13:56)

Em Monchique, o acumulado de hoje já vai num valor interessante: *26,9mm*.

Por aqui tudo na mesma, com o céu muito nublado (mas sem chuva esta manhã) e o vento moderado de ENE, com uma rajada máxima de 54,7km/h esta manhã. A tenperatura está nos 12,7ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jan 2011 às 14:01)

Por aqui, céu muito nublado, a sul continua muito escuro mas nunca chega a terra, só lá mais para o Barlavento. Sigo com 10.5ºC e levo 1 mm acumulado.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jan 2011 às 14:23)

Por aqui recomeçou a chover novamente.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2011 às 15:11)

Muita chuva tem caído em Sagres.
Um total de 61mm entre as 12h de ontem e as 12h de hoje.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Jan 2011 às 16:30)

AnDré disse:


> Muita chuva tem caído em Sagres.
> Um total de 61mm entre as 12h de ontem e as 12h de hoje.



Ultimamente Sagres está como Lisboa ...todos os caminhos vão dar lá ...
Por aqui vai chovendo mas fraco !


----------



## meteo (24 Jan 2011 às 16:46)

Aurélio disse:


> Ultimamente Sagres está como Lisboa ...todos os caminhos vão dar lá ...
> Por aqui vai chovendo mas fraco !



Ia mesmo referir isso. 
Sagres que até é pouco propicio a precipitação,nos últimos meses parece que toda a precipitação passa por lá!
Já 3 ou 4 vezes que Sagres com dias de chuva em que se diferenciou de todo o Sul do pais.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Jan 2011 às 16:47)

Évora hoje a chegar a uma maxima de 9.5ºC
Mas ja começou a descer


----------



## actioman (24 Jan 2011 às 17:12)

Isto esta tudo ao contrário no Algarve chove e no Norte Sol! 

Por aqui o Sol também é rei e senhor,apenas avisto nebulosidade a Sul!

A máxima deu-se pelas 16h e foi de 10ºC. Neste momento em que o Sol se aproxima da linha do horizonte já vou com 9ºC. A H.R. continua baixa, 42%

Hoje já várias pessoas me relataram que ontem à noite ao inicio da precipitação ainda caíram uns flocos em Vila Viçosa. A Humidade baixa ajudou certamente .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jan 2011 às 17:58)

sabem dizer-me como faço para instalar um outro sensor na estação meteorológica do lidl?


----------



## NeverWinter (24 Jan 2011 às 18:36)

Boas pessoal, por aqui nas zonas de Redondo e Alandroal as máximas andam a rondar entre os 8º e 10º, enqanto que as minimas andam entre os 2º e 3º. o vento sopra moderado na ordem dos 30 e 40 km Este. O Ceu por vezes esta nublado com nuvens altas. mas nao tem havido nenhuma precipitaçao durante o dia.
Acham que existirá a possibilidade de haver alguma precipitaçao, relativamente á queda de alguma neve?

pergunto isto porque foi o proprio instituto de metereologia que nos deu a indicaçao sobre a possibilidade de tal fenomeno.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jan 2011 às 19:00)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado e alguma chuva cerca de 3 mm acumulados, o Sotavento continua à margem da precipitação. 

Máxima: 11.0ºC
mínima: 5.6ºC
actual: 9.4ºC

De realçar, a forte ondulação com a altura significativa de 3.6 m e a altura máxima de 5.22 m. O aviso laranja devia ser o mais adequado para a ondulação na costa algarvia.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Jan 2011 às 19:40)

A chuva chegou à região de Faro por onde me encontro por volta das 3 da tarde de forma fraca e depois intensificando-se a partir das 4 e chovendo praticamente continuamente desde aí de forma moderada com períodos mais intensos.
Por agora vai chovendo moderadamente


----------



## amando96 (24 Jan 2011 às 20:40)

8.2ºC 6.5mm acumulados


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jan 2011 às 23:51)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 10,2 ºC (15h14) 
Temperatura mínima = 2,8 ºC (01h49) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Hoje já se nota uma acentuada subida da temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = - 0,5 ºC (dia 23).


----------



## actioman (25 Jan 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos do dia que agora acaba:

Temp. Máxima: 10ºC (16h)
Temp. Mínima: 2,1ºC (08h)

Dia frio, em especial pelo vento que se fez sentir, provocando uma sensação térmica baixa. 

Neste momento registo 6,4ºC e tem vindo a subir à medida que a nebulosidade apareceu.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2011 às 01:03)

Aurélio disse:


> Ultimamente Sagres está como Lisboa ...todos os caminhos vão dar lá ...
> Por aqui vai chovendo mas fraco !



Um total de 75mm no dia de ontem.
Mais 8mm no dia anterior.


----------



## frederico (25 Jan 2011 às 01:16)

Tavira leva este mês 9 dias com precipitação e apenas 23 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jan 2011 às 09:34)

Em Degracia Cimeira, vento moderado de ENE e 2,7 ºC, ainda.

Sensação térmica que chegou a estar abaixo de -2 ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2011 às 11:02)

Estremoz: céu encoberto e aguaceiros dispersos  Temperatura de 5,4 ºC


----------



## Aurélio (25 Jan 2011 às 11:52)

Já estou farto deste tempo .. 5 dias de ventania, quase nada de chuva, apenas frio ou melhor sensação de frio, ceu encoberto sempre mas chuva de jeito nem vê-la !!

E pelo jeito mais uma semana do mesmo ... e neste momento já apenas Quarta deverá chover mas mesmo assim parece que ela vai mas é fugir toda para a Andaluzia...
No longo prazo o ECM gosta imenso de ver depressões de Sudoeste a virem em direcção ao sul, mas depois já se sabe o que vai dar ....

Este mês para mim terminou ...claro viva o tempo frio e esta ventania que já aborrece ....
Ao menos espera que na Quinta e Sexta o pessoal do norte tenha a neve que tanto anseia há meses !!

Acho que com isto já disse tudo sobre os modelos .....
Janeiro mais um mês identico aos ultimos 30 anos !!


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jan 2011 às 20:00)

5.7ºC, vento fraco, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Estas variações esquisitas e vento meteram-me numa gripalhada


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Jan 2011 às 20:06)

Évora:
Hoje máxima de 8.7ºC e actual de 7.7ºC.

Então e que acham das próximas horas pelas imagens de satélite?


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jan 2011 às 21:45)

Boa noite,

Por aqui hoje o dia foi de céu nublado, com vento fraco a moderado e com chuva durante a noite até ao inicio da manhã. 

O acumulado no Sitio das Fontes está nos *6,4mm*, enquanto que em Silves está nos *6,2mm*.

A minima foi de 10,7ºC e a máxima foi de 15,8ºC.

Neste momento estão 12,2ºC com vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2011 às 22:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 10,1 ºC (14h48) 
Temperatura mínima = 4,1 ºC (08h03) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*O dia apresentou-se quase sempre nublado e com aguaceiros  fracos durante parte da manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = - 0,5 ºC (dia 23).


----------



## actioman (25 Jan 2011 às 23:29)

Por aqui também foi um dia mais desagradável que os outros e em grande parte pela falta de sol. O vento não era tanto como ontem mas ainda assim bem desagradável.
Por aqui neste momento 7,8ºC e tem vindo a subir na última hora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jan 2011 às 23:32)

Por Degracia Cimeira, a temperatura também apresenta uma tendência de subida, mas ainda se encontra nos 4,2 ºC.


----------



## actioman (26 Jan 2011 às 00:20)

Termino o dia com os seguintes extremos:

Temp. Máxima: 12ºC (13h)
Temp. Mínima: 4,6ºC (07h)

Neste momento registo 7,7ºC com uma pressão atmosférica de 1011hPa.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Jan 2011 às 05:05)

V.R.S.A.

De novo com Net... cá vou reportar dias frios por estas bandas... e com 9.1ºC... no domingo dia de eleições reportaram agua-neve em Alcaria do Cume...

Ceu muito nublado e alguma chuva fraca...

Um abraço a todos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jan 2011 às 10:44)

Mínima de 1,6 ºC.

Ainda com 5,6 ºC e vento moderado de ENE, céu pouco nublado.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jan 2011 às 10:48)

já construí um abrigo e a temperaturas ainda está mais altas , já vou com 15ºC, por isso vou desistir do abrigo e vou continuara  registar a temperatura como sempre registei


----------



## vitamos (26 Jan 2011 às 11:00)

luis mestre disse:


> já construí um abrigo e a temperaturas ainda está mais altas , já vou com 15ºC, por isso vou desistir do abrigo e vou continuara  registar a temperatura como sempre registei



O abrigo é feito em que material? É que um abrigo simples e de material mal adequado resulta facilmente numa indesejável estufa. Existem tópicos neste fórum (já mencionados) que explicam como fazer um RS, além dos diversos tópicos sobre condições de instalação etc...

Mas quando se diz "por isso vou desistir do abrigo e vou continuara  registar a temperatura como sempre registei", penso que pouco mais há a dizer...

Os seus dados nunca serão fiáveis se os continuar a registar assim, o que é uma opção pessoal. Visto que tem um projecto que já divulgou por diversas vezes, penso que deveria tentar melhorar ao máximo os seus valores uma vez que são públicos. Mas isto cá está serve apenas como sugestão...

Cumps


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jan 2011 às 11:55)

o material é plástico, pintado e branco e  com aberturas laterais, e semelhante a uma que vi no vosso tópico feito por um seguidor vosso e adequado para o sensor no anemómetro


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Jan 2011 às 12:10)

luis mestre disse:


> o material é plástico, pintado e branco e  com aberturas laterais, e semelhante a uma que vi no vosso tópico feito por um seguidor vosso e adequado para o sensor no anemómetro



Era importante uma fotografia do seu abrigo, para o podermos ajudar...


Évora:
Por aqui a minima foi de 4.3ºC, Actualmente ja vou com 10.4ºC. isto hoje vai interesante na subida.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jan 2011 às 12:20)

luis mestre disse:


> o material é plástico, pintado e branco e  com aberturas laterais, e semelhante a uma que vi no vosso tópico feito por um seguidor vosso e adequado para o sensor no anemómetro



Os dados que registar têm de ter valores muito próximos da Estação Meteorológica do COTR em Serpa, que estão neste link.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jan 2011 às 13:14)

obrigado pelo link , vamos ver como correm as coisas


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jan 2011 às 13:23)

Depois dos exmos. Srs. da EDP terem cortado a electricidade , a estação que sigo não reporta mas sigo com 13ºC, vento fraco de E, céu limpo com nuvens altas ao longe.


----------



## actioman (26 Jan 2011 às 13:27)

Por cá a mínima foi de 5,2ºC,. até ao momento.

A destacar a linha perfeita de nebulosidade alta que se vê no horizonte a Sul da cidade:


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jan 2011 às 13:59)

Essa linha também se vê daqui mas não tão perfeita.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jan 2011 às 14:49)

por Serpa céu pouco nublado com 19ºC no sensor do anemómetro e abrigado, enquanto que noutro sensor não preparado para o sol 23ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jan 2011 às 14:53)

Por aqui, choveu tanto mas tanto teve a manhã toda a pingar para acumular 1 mm.  A Madeira é que leva com ela toda, depois é Gibraltar e prontos, aqui não passa de uns meros chuviscos.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jan 2011 às 15:05)

Boa tarde,

O dia tem sido de céu muito nublado, com algumas pingas esporádicas a cair ao longo de toda a manhã, mas que nem deu para acumular nada até agora.

Registo neste momento a máxima do dia, com 14,1ºC. A minima foi de 9,2ºC. O vento está fraco de NNE.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jan 2011 às 15:54)

estive a verificar os dados do link sobre as temperaturas em serpa e não são muito diferentes da minhas apenas em alguns dias as minhas são superiores , mas tambem não podemos desprezar o facto de que aquela estação está no campo, e a minha está dentro das muralhas.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jan 2011 às 16:10)

luis mestre disse:


> estive a verificar os dados do link sobre as temperaturas em serpa e não são muito diferentes da minhas apenas em alguns dias as minhas são superiores , mas tambem não podemos desprezar o facto de que aquela estação está no campo, e a minha está dentro das muralhas.



A diferença que faz um rs


----------



## vitamos (26 Jan 2011 às 16:16)

luis mestre disse:


> estive a verificar os dados do link sobre as temperaturas em serpa e não são muito diferentes da minhas apenas em alguns dias as minhas são superiores , mas tambem não podemos desprezar o facto de que aquela estação está no campo, e a minha está dentro das muralhas.



Ninguém aqui diz coisas de ânimo leve ou apenas para implicar. Se um valor salta à vista de vários foristas em simultâneo, e se esses foristas chamam imediatamente à atenção no sentido de ajudar a detectar um problema com dados recolhidos é porque de facto há algo que não está bem.

Neste caso repare:

Dias 20 e 21 com sol:

Os seus dados instantaneos relatados:
Dia 20 - 21ºC
Dia 21 19ºC

Dados do COTR (máximas diárias)
Dia 20 - 17,4ºC (3,8ºC de diferença)
Dia 21 - 15,4ºC (3,6ºC de diferença)

Ora urbanidade não justifica estas discrepâncias que, obviamente não se verificam em dias de chuva ou muitas nuvens com baixa radiação difusa. Sendo a estação, pelo que entendi, uma Auriol, o problema é comum a outras estações do mesmo modelo. Sem RS o sensor inflaciona significativamente as temperaturas.

Cumps


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jan 2011 às 16:36)

pois mas sinceramente já não sei o que fazer


----------



## actioman (26 Jan 2011 às 17:15)

luis mestre disse:


> pois mas sinceramente já não sei o que fazer



Luís se morasse ai para baixo, desde já me oferecia para te tentar dar uma ajuda! Sabes que essas auriol aceitam sensores das chamadas "torres" que também aparecem no lidl às vezes?
Essa seria uma opção. Não sei muito sobre o assunto mas já li isso.

Por cá 13ºC e céu a ficar encoberto.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Jan 2011 às 17:26)

pois eu tambem já ouvi falar disso, mas não bem como funciona se alguem souber por  favor diga


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jan 2011 às 22:12)

6.7ºC, 1002 hpa estáveis por agora, céu pouco nublado, vento moderado de E.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jan 2011 às 23:25)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,1 ºC (14h52) 
Temperatura mínima = 3,4 ºC (07h14)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 4,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1002 hPa

*Acentuada descida da pressão atmosférica ao longo do dia de hoje.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = - 0,5 ºC (dia 23).


----------



## actioman (27 Jan 2011 às 00:22)

Extremos do dia:

Temp. Mínima: 5,1ºC (23h58)
Temp. Máxima: 13ºC (16h)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jan 2011 às 00:26)

Extremos do dia 26:

1,1 ºC / 11,3 ºC

---

Dia de céu muito nublado e vento moderado de ENE.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jan 2011 às 00:28)

Com 0,9 ºC de momento, mas já esteve há minutos nos 0,7 ºC.

O céu está limpo.


----------



## Agreste (27 Jan 2011 às 08:17)

A sul e para já manhã de sol envergonhado...


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jan 2011 às 08:39)

Bom dia 

A noite foi bem fria, com uma minima de *2,4ºC* no Sitio das Fontes. Neste momento sigo com céu muito nublado, e com *4,6ºC* no Sitio das Fontes. O vento está praticamente nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jan 2011 às 10:46)

Mínima de -0,2 ºC.

Chuvisca, de momento, com 4,3 ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jan 2011 às 10:58)

E desce para os 3,8 ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jan 2011 às 11:26)

Chuva fraca e 3,4 ºC.

Acumulados 0,4 mm.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jan 2011 às 13:01)

Aqui por Lagoa acabou de cair um pequeno aguaceiro, bem gelado (senti-o na pele). O céu está parcialmente nublado, tipico de regime de aguaceiros.
A temperatura está nos 14,6ºC e o vento está fraco a moderado de W.


----------



## Sulman (27 Jan 2011 às 13:14)

Arraiolos: Chuva 

Temperatura mínima: -1.8ºC
Actual - 8.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jan 2011 às 13:33)

Estremoz: Regime de aguaceiros  por vezes moderados. A madrugada foi muito fria, com geada generalizada.

Neste momento 7,9 ºC e 1001 hPa.

*EDIT: Aguaceiro moderado de granizo neste momento.*


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jan 2011 às 13:47)

5.8ºC, pressão 1000 hpa, chuvisco, não acumulpu em nenhuma estação da cidade mas o chão está todo molhado e já há pequenas poças. Vento fraco a moderado de SE.

Mínima de 1.7ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jan 2011 às 15:16)

6ºC, céu nublado, não chove agora. De salientar de que de manhã os chuviscos pareciam vir misturados com gelo/neve, pelo que devem ter caído flocos a sério em S. Mamede.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jan 2011 às 16:25)

Certamente a máxima já terá sido atingida.

Actualmente estão 4,9 ºC e 95 % de humidade, nevoeiro um pouco denso.


----------



## amando96 (27 Jan 2011 às 17:39)

De momento 10ºC, mínima de 3.9ºC, 7.4mm acumulados na estação de são brás, logo vejo o que a minha diz.

De notar que de acordo com os modelos GFS a temperatura aos 850Hpa irá manter-se negativa durante 6 dias por cima da zona do algarve a partir de segunda-feira, aguardo


----------



## actioman (27 Jan 2011 às 18:10)

Por aqui algumas chuva fraca por volta das 14h,que ainda rendeu 0,6mm.

A máxima do dia foi alcançada pelas 12h35 com 10ºC.
A temperatura actual é de 7,8ºC e o céu permanece parcialmente nublado.

Sim Spider lá no cimo de São Mamede muito provavelmente a precipitação, se chegou a haver, terá sido em forma de neve!


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jan 2011 às 18:38)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 9,5 ºC (12h00) 
Temperatura mínima = 2,1 ºC (03h50)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1001 hPa

*Esta manhã havia muita geada; por volta do meio-dia ocorreram aguaceiros, com algum granizo. A próxima madrugada promete muito frio e se o vento rodar para noroeste ... a neve pode vir para o Alto Alentejo.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = - 0,5 ºC (dia 23).


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jan 2011 às 19:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e uma noite fria. 

Máxima: 15.0ºC
mínima: 3.2ºC
actual: 11.0ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jan 2011 às 19:06)

Gerofil disse:


> a neve pode vir para o Alto Alentejo.




Por aqui chove fraco mas chegou a chover bem moderado e constante. 5.7ºC, vento fraco de ESE.
E hoje assim estava o céu:


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jan 2011 às 23:05)

Dados do dia:
Tmáx: *15,8ºC*
Tmin: *2,4ºC*
Precipitação acumulada até agora: *0,8mm *no Sitio das Fontes; *0,5mm *em Silves.

Neste momento, sigo com 7,4ºC no Sitio das Fontes, 94% de humidacde e vento fraco de W.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jan 2011 às 23:08)

Estremoz: noite de ... nevoeiro !!! Com vento de sul é esquecer o frio !!!
Por agora 6,8 ºC e 1003 hPa (pressão atmosférica a subir).


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jan 2011 às 23:26)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: noite de ... nevoeiro !!! Com vento de sul é esquecer o frio !!!
> Por agora 6,8 ºC e 1003 hPa (pressão atmosférica a subir).



Pois é, o frio foi-se. 6.1ºC estabilizados há horas e vento de SE.


----------



## actioman (28 Jan 2011 às 00:40)

Extremos do dia:

Temp. Mínima: 2,5ºC (07h)
Temp. Máxima: 10ºC (12h)
Precipitação: 0,6mm

Neste momento algum nevoeiro, que ora se intensifica ora se desvanece. Pelas imagens do radar do nosso IM vem lá chuva a caminho.
A temperatura actual é de uns estáveis 7,2ºC e a HR é de 92%.

Deixo ainda esta imagem das Observações de Superfície do IM, onde é bem visível a fronteira entre as temperaturas mais frias e as mais amenas! 
Infelizmente estou no "sector" quente.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jan 2011 às 13:43)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui, depois de uma noite com minima de *5,8ºC*, o dia tem sido de céu parcialmente nublado, com alguns pequenos aguaceiros. A temperatura já chegou aos *16,6ºC* e neste momento está nos 15,5ºC.

O acumulado de hoje no Sitio das Fontes está nos *1,2mm*.

De realçar o vento, que tem vindo continuamente a aumentar de intensidade, estando neste momento com vento médio dos últimos 10 minutos de *38km/h* de W, e com a rajada máxima a registar-se há pouco, com *56,3km/h*.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jan 2011 às 13:46)

Aguaceiro forte que fez levantar vento forte de W, acalmou agora. 7ºC


----------



## Redfish (28 Jan 2011 às 14:47)

Por aqui um aguaceiro disperso por volta do meio dia ...



_Este Fim de Semana vou registar temperaturas bem baixas_ : D

Vou a Dublin: Cool:


----------



## actioman (28 Jan 2011 às 15:53)

Por Elvas aguaceiro moderado com granizo agora, céu carregado e temperatura de 11,3ºC

Tenho a partir de hoje e em testes uma webcam a funcionar, orientada a Norte.

Aqui: http://meteoelvas.no-ip.info/



Obrigado ao pessoal que me deu alguma ajuda e dicas! 

Esta comunidade, tantas vezes mais parece uma familia


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jan 2011 às 15:56)

parabens pela ideia


----------



## actioman (28 Jan 2011 às 16:18)

luis mestre disse:


> parabens pela ideia



Obrigado Luís! 

O aguaceiro que agora parou fez a temperatura baixar dos 11,3ºC para os actuais 8,8ºC! 

Era destes que nós precisávamos no Domingo!


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2011 às 16:50)

actioman disse:


> Tenho a partir de hoje e em testes uma webcam a funcionar, orientada a Norte. Aqui: http://meteoelvas.no-ip.info/



Parabéns 

Por Estremoz tarde relativamente quente para esta altura do ano ... Parece que se aproxima uma célula vindo de oeste: SAT24


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jan 2011 às 18:03)

actioman disse:


> Por Elvas aguaceiro moderado com granizo agora, céu carregado e temperatura de 11,3ºC
> 
> Tenho a partir de hoje e em testes uma webcam a funcionar, orientada a Norte.
> 
> ...


 Parabéns pela cam!

Confirmo o aguaceiro de granizo, que até foi bem forte por aqui, deixou o campo de futebol do liceu cheio de pedras 
5.3ºC, vento de NW, chuva fraca.


----------



## frederico (28 Jan 2011 às 19:05)

Tavira segue o mês com *12 dias com precipitação* e apenas *29 mm *

Parece o clima de outras latitudes mais setentrionais.

A média do mês está em 12.4ºC, bem quente.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (28 Jan 2011 às 19:18)

Dia marcado por aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de granizo! Ficam aqui algumas fotografias de cumulonimbus que avistei por volta das 17:00 horas. Não sou muito entendido em nuvens, mas penso que se trata da variedade(?) "incus", por apresentarem o topo em forma de bigorna (...e uma cegonha que não deixou de se mostrar!!!)









...e a tal da cegonha!!!


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2011 às 19:21)

Ora hoje temos células a cruzar o Alentejo Central; uma passou ao final da tarde (fotografias mais abaixo) e agora já aparece outra no sul do Ribatejo, em direcção ao Alentejo Central ...

Fotografias por ordem cronológica (a última refere-se quando a célula passava sobre a Serra d`Ossa, já transformada em trovoada).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Jan 2011 às 20:47)

Ora cá estou eu de regresso ao fórum, depois de uma semana bem complicada.

Confirmo também a passagem de trovoadas esta tarde por Évora. Por volta das 16:45H 

Os aguaceiros foram bastante frequentes e alguns de forte intensidade. Ocorreu também precipitação de granizo.

Temp máx de 12.5ºC
Actual de 5.2ºC
HR de 88%


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jan 2011 às 21:21)

5.2ºC, céu nublado. Vento fraco de Norte.

O dia caracterizou-se por algum frio e chuva, granizo e trovoada (um trovão e a luz piscou) pela tarde; grandes cumulunimbus no céu. Ontem à noite também se observou trovoada (??), a luz falhou.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jan 2011 às 22:02)

Céu com periodos de muito nublado
Aguaceiros
Temperaturas: máx-14ºC, min-7ºC
Precipitação acumulada - 3,2 mm


----------



## actioman (28 Jan 2011 às 22:12)

Gerofil disse:


> Parabéns
> 
> Por Estremoz tarde relativamente quente para esta altura do ano ... Parece que se aproxima uma célula vindo de oeste: SAT24





SpiderVV disse:


> Parabéns pela cam!
> 
> Confirmo o aguaceiro de granizo, que até foi bem forte por aqui, deixou o campo de futebol do liceu cheio de pedras
> 5.3ºC, vento de NW, chuva fraca.



Obrigado a ambos! É para todos nós! 

Por aqui o dia também foi de aguaceiros, mas pouco frequentes e tendendo a diminuírem com o chegar da noite.

A temperatura actual é de 7,5ºC, e cai um pequeno aguaceiro quase imperceptível.

Adorei esta fotografia do Prof BioGeo, muito bem conseguida! Parabéns!






Quem hoje teve bons aguaceiros foi o distrito de Évora e o de Beja! Para Beja até faziam fila!


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2011 às 23:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,6 ºC (15h15) 
Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (05h12)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

*Nevoeiro ... cada vez mais cerrado.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = - 0,5 ºC (dia 23).


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2011 às 00:13)

Por aqui também há nevoeiro com 4.7ºC, que já alcançou os 4.0ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Jan 2011 às 00:13)

Évora:
Temperatura por aqui já nos 4.2ºC 
Ceu limpo


----------



## actioman (29 Jan 2011 às 00:57)

Extremos do dia:

Temp. Máxima: 13,4ºC (13h)
Temp. Mínima: 5,7ºC (08h)

Total Precipitação: 2,1mm

A imagem do dia:







Tirada num pós aguaceiro. Sempre deu para alegrar o dia! 

Neste momento registo uns estáveis 6,3ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2011 às 07:07)

2.7º, nevoeiro.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Jan 2011 às 14:19)

Évora esta noite ficou imune ao nevoeiro. A mínima foi de 1.7ºC. 
Actualmente estão 10.8ºC
Ora nublado ora céu limpo.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2011 às 14:40)

Alandroal: Tarde com alternância de abertas com períodos de céu muito nublado, com aguaceiros 
A manhã começou com nevoeiro em Estremoz, tendo depois levantado. Parecia que ía ser um dia com muito sol ...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Jan 2011 às 15:05)

Deixo as fotos da celula qe esta sobre Évora




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jan 2011 às 18:31)

Boa tarde,

O dia por aqui foi marcado por aguaceiros dispersos e fracos, o que deu até ao momento, um acumulado de 2,2mm no Sitio das Fontes e 2mm em Silves.

A máxima do dia foi de *15,3ºC*, e neste momento já sigo com *9,6ºC* no Sitio das Fontes. A noite promete ser fresquinha.

O vento está fraco de WNW.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2011 às 19:20)

Alandroal: Tarde de aguaceiros  Por agora 5,5 ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2011 às 19:26)

De volta a Portalegre:
4.1ºC, um grande geadão, céu pouco nublado. 

No caminho de volta a Portalegre havia estas belezas mas não tinham trovoada:
Fotos em andamento no carro...


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Jan 2011 às 19:47)

[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Precisamente há 5 anos atrás ( 29.01.2006) não havia esperanças.
Havia  Certezas  do maior nevão das últimas décadas em muito Alentejo...
Já faz 5 anos...
"Time goes by"...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jan 2011 às 20:53)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e aguaceiros fracos.

Máxima: 13.6ºC
mínima: 6.0ºC
actual: 7.8ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## amando96 (29 Jan 2011 às 21:40)

Por aqui agora 7.1ºC, mas já esteve nos 6.5ºC.

0.5mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jan 2011 às 22:26)

Continua a descida, sigo com 6.5ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2011 às 22:35)

Nevoeiro denso e 1.7ºC.  Só faltam uns aguaceiros e uma cota de neve baixa mas é improvável (muito).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Jan 2011 às 23:03)

parece que esta noite ainda podem ocorrer aguaceiros, será que chegam ao Alentejo?


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2011 às 23:06)

luis mestre disse:


> parece que esta noite ainda podem ocorrer aguaceiros, será que chegam ao Alentejo?



É bem capaz porque a sua direcção é NW-SE, e com sorte poderão ser em forma de neve nas terras altas. 
Por aqui continua o frio, 1.3ºC (mínima), o nevoeiro está menos denso.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (29 Jan 2011 às 23:25)

Esta tarde sobre a Barragens dos Minutos:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ainda agora no caminho de Montemor-o-Novo para Évora:
Pouco depois de sair de Montemor-o-Novo:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Na zona do Alto da Abaneja:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Aqui dentro de Évora sigo agora com 3.1ºC (na estação da Universidade)

Vamos ver se os aguaceiros trazem alguma surpresa... mas duvido...


----------



## amando96 (30 Jan 2011 às 00:28)

Agora vai nos 5.5ºC, na estação de são brás diz 4.4ºC 

a estação de são brás está entre montanhas, eu estou no topo de uma dessas montanhas...

EDIT: 2:00AM, gelo no carro com 4.5ºC, ou não estão 4.5ºC, ou esta água não congela aos 0... :S


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Jan 2011 às 02:46)

Évora, a temperatura subiu um pouco, agora com 4ºC, depois de uma minima de 2.7ºC. Apareceu um pouco de vento e a HR baixou para os 88%

Vamos ver se ao longo da noite baixa mais. Tudo indica para que sim

EDIT: 
A EMA de Évora no Aerodromo marca 0.8ºC, e Assim registamos a temperatura mais baixa da Zona Sul




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jan 2011 às 11:28)

Mínima de -1,8 ºC em Degracia Cimeira.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Jan 2011 às 11:47)

Évora, Mínima de 1.2ºC, actual de 7ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2011 às 12:27)

Hoje em BEJA as 6 da manha 4ºc e um aguaceiro fraco , ainda não foi desta, também antes cerca das 3 da manha com 3,5ºC outro aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2011 às 14:59)

9.5ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento moderado variável. Geada MUITO FORTE de manhã pelo que o estádio estava completamente branco.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2011 às 15:34)

desconfio que esta noite que passou cairam alguns flocos de neve em algumas zonas do centro e  sul do pais mas se calhar devido a ser pouca e durante a noite mesmo que tenha ocorrido ninguém se apercebeu.
estive a acompanhar a situação toada a noite e reparei que em Alcobaça ocorreu um aguaceiro com cerca de 1 ou 2ºC , talvez tenha sido de neve.


----------



## amando96 (30 Jan 2011 às 18:18)

Por agora 8 ºC, mínima de 3.9ºC

HR nos 63%

0 mm de precipitação.


----------



## actioman (30 Jan 2011 às 18:54)

Boa noite pessoal do Sul,

Por aqui fim de semana "xoxo", meteorológicamente falando.  Nada de especial a destacar.

Os extremos do dia de ontem, sábado:

Temp. Máxima: 13,7ºC (14h)
Temp. Mínima: 4,1ºC (06h) 

Precipitação: 0,3mm

---------------- / / ----------------------

Hoje o destaque foi para a temperatura mínima que chegou aos 1,1ºC. 
O dia foi de períodos de céu parcialmente nublado, mas sem pinga! 

Neste momento, pelo radar parece vir uma mancha de precipitação na minha direcção. A temperatura actual é de 6,9ºC e a H.R. de 62%.


----------



## amando96 (30 Jan 2011 às 18:57)

Aqui agora baixou para os 6.7ºC, às 18:00 ainda estavam 9ºC! desceu bem rápido


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2011 às 18:58)

amando96 disse:


> Aqui agora baixou para os 6.7ºC, às 18:00 ainda estavam 9ºC! desceu bem rápido



Aqui também desceu muito rápido. Máxima de 10.2ºC, mínima de -2ºC.
Neste momento, 6.0ºC, céu nublado por nuvens altas, baixas e médias. Vento fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jan 2011 às 20:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas. Caíram uns aguaceiros durante a manhã.

Máxima: 13.6ºC
mínima: 3.2ºC
actual: 7.2ºC


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jan 2011 às 23:12)

Boa noite,

Depois de um dia de céu pouco nublado e com uma máxima de 14,7ºC, sigo neste momento com *3,9ºC* no Sitio das Fontes.

A acumulado do dia foi de 0,6mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2011 às 23:14)

3.1ºC com  vento fraco a moderado, podia ser menos mas o vento não deixa. Céu pouco nublado. Já tenho saudades daquelas noites com mais de 25ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Jan 2011 às 23:51)

Em Évora isto hoje esta mais quentinho. Estão de momento 4.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2011 às 23:58)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 1,1 ºC (07h37)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 3,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = - 0,5 ºC (dia 23).


----------



## amando96 (31 Jan 2011 às 00:41)

SpiderVV disse:


> 3.1ºC com  vento fraco a moderado, podia ser menos mas o vento não deixa. Céu pouco nublado. Já tenho saudades daquelas *noites com mais de 25ºC*


 odeio, muito desconfortável, nem dormir se consegue...

Por aqui estagnou, ainda está nos 6.2ºC...


----------



## actioman (31 Jan 2011 às 01:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> 3.1ºC com  vento fraco a moderado, podia ser menos mas o vento não deixa. Céu pouco nublado. *Já tenho saudades daquelas noites com mais de 25ºC*



Nem pensar, venha mais e mais frio que eu aguento-o muuuito melhor que o calor!
Já sei, nasci na região errada!  _It's life_ 


Extremos do dia:

Temp. Máxima: 10,9ºC (16h)
Temp. Mínima: 1,1 (07h)

Neste momento registo uns cálidos 6,3ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (31 Jan 2011 às 01:35)

actioman disse:


> Nem pensar, venha mais e mais frio que eu aguento-o muuuito melhor que o calor!
> Já sei, nasci na região errada!  _It's life_
> 
> 
> ...



Ora e cá concordo plenamente contigo. hehehe

Évora mantem uma temperatura constante de 4.5ºC desde as 23 horas....


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2011 às 12:03)

9ºC, vento moderado a forte de N com rajadas. Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Jan 2011 às 12:39)

por Serpa mínima de 3ºC e agora 17ºC


----------



## N_Fig (31 Jan 2011 às 17:18)

luis mestre disse:


> por Serpa mínima de 3ºC e agora 17ºC



17ºC? Isso parece-me um pouco alto demais.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2011 às 18:34)

N_Fig disse:


> 17ºC? Isso parece-me um pouco alto demais.



E é, já foi avisado para meter uma protecção antes de reportar dados mas pronto.
4ºC, vento moderado de NE, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Jan 2011 às 18:58)

vamos voltar á mesma conversa, desta vez o sensor esta com abrigo, mas já em 2008 quando registava a temperatura com sensor completamente á sombra tambem registava temperaturas nesta ordem de grandeza  .


----------



## Lousano (31 Jan 2011 às 19:24)

luis mestre disse:


> vamos voltar á mesma conversa, desta vez o sensor esta com abrigo, mas já em 2008 quando registava a temperatura com sensor completamente á sombra tambem registava temperaturas nesta ordem de grandeza  .



Queres dizer que tiveste uma temperatura máxima cerca de 5ºC mais elevada do que as EMA de Beja e Amareleja?... além de existir pouca diferenças de temperaturas.


----------



## amando96 (31 Jan 2011 às 19:53)

Por aqui máxima de 13.5ºC mínima de 5ºC, estava à espera de menos, talvez ainda fique com uma mínima mais baixa 

de momento 8.1ºC, ja esteve nos 7.6ºC mas subiu... 

EDIT: O vento está a intensificar-se.

PS: Não basta por o sensor à sombra, a radiação infravermelha(a que aquece) é conhecida por reflectir imenso em praticamente tudo.

Com RS a minha auriol tem um error mínimo, hoje por exemplo a máxima registada foi de 13.5ºC, 0.2ºC a mais que a estação de são brás(7Km e distância), mas agora 5ºC é muito...


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2011 às 20:08)

luis mestre disse:


> se quiserem podem consultar as temperaturas em janeiro de 2008 , quando eram registadas a partir um termómetro analógico, no meu blog http://metalentejo.blogspot.com/



Estar à sombra ou ser analógico não significa nada, sofre com radiação difusa. E qual foi a temperatura máxima no Verão?...

Por aqui,
4.5ºC, vento moderado de NE.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jan 2011 às 20:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 14.5ºC
mínima: 4.4ºC
actual: 7.8ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Jan 2011 às 20:13)

A máxima mais elevada no verão 2008 foi 44ºc e em 2010 foi 45ºc


----------



## Brunomc (31 Jan 2011 às 21:26)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo e uma temperatura de 6.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jan 2011 às 23:51)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 10,4 ºC (15h45)
Temperatura mínima = 1,6 ºC (07h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 2,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,9 ºC (dia 14); temp. mínima = - 0,5 ºC (dia 23).


----------



## actioman (1 Fev 2011 às 01:05)

Extremos do último dia de Janeiro de 2011:

Temp. Máxima: 12ºC (15h)
Temp. Mínima: 2,2ºC (08h)

E assim terminou um Janeiro para esquecer, onde várias vezes a muito pouco da neve, onde muito sonho foi modelado e no final não concretizado.
Um mês de precipitação abaixo da média e também um Mês com vários dias seguidos de nevoeiro, como há já alguns anos por aqui não se via!

Neste momento 3,8ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Fev 2011 às 02:09)

Évora, hoje a máxima foi de 10.3ºC. enquanto a mínima da noite passada ficou-se pelo 1ºC certo as 8 da manha.

Temp actual de 1.3ºC
Esta noite vamos para os negativos. hehehe


----------

